# Milanovirus



## danny (25 Febbraio 2020)

L'atmosfera è quasi surreale. E' un giorno feriale, i vagoni della metropolitana sono quasi vuoti, ci sono posti a sedere, di solito fatico a trovare spazio in piedi.
I tornelli sono sgombri, non c'è la solita fila, le gente che spinge, quello a cui non funziona la tessera che blocca tutti.
Alcune persone hanno la mascherina. Sono perlopiù ragazze, quasi sempre turisti ad indossarla.
Altri hanno la sciarpa o il bavero del giaccone a nascondere la bocca.
Piazza del Duomo alle 8,30 di un giorno feriale ospita più piccioni che persone.
L'architettura della piazza emerge come non mai. Godo nello scattare qualche foto senza avere troppe persone intorno.
Le bici e i monopattini elettrici vanno via veloci. I rider hanno tutti il volto seminascosto, ma oggi non fa freddo.
Percepisci che le persone mantengono una distanza tra loro, osservi che la loro camminata è più circospetta.
Qualcuno fuma, appoggiato a un muro, la mascherina al collo.
Sul cartellone della Scala c'è una banda che annuncia la sospensione delle attività per ragioni sanitarie.
Neanche all'ora di pranzo la città ritrova l'atmosfera di un giorno feriale qualsiasi.
E' tutto sospeso.
I turisti con le mascherine, gli sparuti capannelli vocianti di persone dai quali emerge talvolta la parola Coronavirus.
I ristoranti di solito strapieni ora con i tavoli vuoti, Mac Donald dove non fai la coda ai totem e l'hamburger è in cassa prima che tu abbia finito di pagare.
I bar più gettonati dai pendolari adesso deserti.
I negozi aperti senza clienti.
Di fianco al Teatro Strehler campeggia un'insegna luminosa con la scritta "Be strong China".
In periferia le cose non vanno meglio.
C'è un silenzio surreale dove lavoro.
Sono riuscito a fare foto stando in mezzo alla strada, dove di solito non riesci ad attraversare.
Non si sente il rumore della carrozzeria, neppure quello della fabbrica di fronte.
I marciapiedi sono vuoti.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2020)

Mcdonalds?? 
qu in azienda saremo una 50 presenti, su quasi 800...tutti a casa in telelavoro..una pace incredibile


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2020)

(e comunque i grandi protagonisti social di questi giorni sono stati IL RIANIMATORE, la PEDIATRA e la DOTTORESSA DEL SACCO.)


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2020)

(ma  poi, perché la gente dovrebbe fidarsi di un RIANIMATORE?)


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)

Danny.... È un bellissimo incipit per un libro; trova dei personaggi, dei protagonisti, e continua. Inquadra il tutto  in una vicenda specifica; magari un traffico internazionale di diamanti, oppure il  ritrovamento del sacro Graal, ad opera della comunità cinese

.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Danny.... È un bellissimo incipit per un libro; trova dei personaggi, dei protagonisti, e continua. Inquadra il tutto  in una vicenda specifica; magari un traffico internazionale di diamanti, oppure il  ritrovamento del sacro Graal, ad opera della comunità cinese
> 
> .


il preservativo di Paolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'atmosfera è quasi surreale. E' un giorno feriale, i vagoni della metropolitana sono quasi vuoti, ci sono posti a sedere, di solito fatico a trovare spazio in piedi.
> I tornelli sono sgombri, non c'è la solita fila, le gente che spinge, quello a cui non funziona la tessera che blocca tutti.
> Alcune persone hanno la mascherina. Sono perlopiù ragazze, quasi sempre turisti ad indossarla.
> Altri hanno la sciarpa o il bavero del giaccone a nascondere la bocca.
> ...


anche le tangenziali questa mattina erano libere.
Quello che mi ha colpito di più è stato ieri sera verso le 23, macchine in giro praticamente non ce n'erano.
Il silenzio ricordava il silenzio delle serata di neve.
I bar chiudono alle 18, la movida non c'è, tutti a casa.
Se ci fosse stato in queste sere San Remo  avrebbe avuto il record di ascolti


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il preservativo di Paolo


Bel titolo


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Certi esagerano


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2020)

Questione di poco e.. Sperando in bene, ma La bomba sta x scoppiare anche a firenze


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2020)

@stany non posso tecnicamente allegare file audio di cui sono in possesso, ma da una radio privata fiorentina ho ascoltato e parzialmente registrato  la testimonianza in diretta del presidente del Cda di una scuola di 600 ragazzi (presidente Cda non uno scemotto) in cui c'è una situazione diciamo così "delicata" collegata al caso di Firenze di oggi, e nessuno ai vertici sa (alle ore 18) che cazzo deve fare. 

Ripeto, speriamo bene, magari un po' di culo ci assiste per una volta.. 

Il tg nazionale non ne ha parlato e ha fatto anche bene, ma La cosa resta


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @stany non posso tecnicamente allegare file audio di cui sono in possesso, ma da una radio privata fiorentina ho ascoltato e parzialmente registrato  la testimonianza in diretta del presidente del Cda di una scuola di 600 ragazzi (presidente Cda non uno scemotto) in cui c'è una situazione diciamo così "delicata" collegata al caso di Firenze di oggi, e nessuno ai vertici sa (alle ore 18) che cazzo deve fare.
> 
> Ripeto, speriamo bene, magari un po' di culo ci assiste per una volta..
> 
> Il tg nazionale non ne ha parlato e ha fatto anche bene, ma La cosa resta


Perché la situazione è delicata per il caso di Firenze ? Cosa è successo ?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché la situazione è delicata per il caso di Firenze ? Cosa è successo ?


L'uomo di affari fiorentino che oggi è risultato positivo, dopo esser rientrato da alcune settimane da un viaggio di affari da singapore, ha moglie e figlio

Il figlio frequenta una scuola di 600 ragazzi, I cui vertici attendono istruzioni dalla Asl su "cosa devono fare"  

Il figlio è stato sottoposto stamani a tampone con la mamma, ma non hanno notizie sugli esiti e sulle. Misure di profilassi da adottare con tutti gli studenti, come plesso. 

La Asl gli ha detto "ci informeremo e vi facciamo sapere" ma alle 18 non sapevano ancora nulla

Se l'esame del tampone sul ragazzo sarà negativo, meglio x tutti


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2020)

Anch'io sto aspettando l'esito di un tampone di una persona collegata a me. 
Ci vogliono 3 giorni ora.


----------



## Darietto (25 Febbraio 2020)

Eppure alle 22 tangenziale nord Milano più traffico del solito. Catena Sushi, Roadhouse e Old wild west vicino all'entrata dell'autostrada non poca gente dentro (come al solito, per essere martedì sera). I vari Mc Donald lungo la strada pieni.
Onestamente di diverso vedo solo i supermercati saccheggiati. Per il resto sembra non essere cambiato nulla.

Ah, ho visto alcuni centri massaggi cinesi aperti e anche qualche slot.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io sto aspettando l'esito di un tampone di una persona collegata a me.
> Ci vogliono 3 giorni ora.


Per l'esito ci vogliono dalle 3 alle 8 ore, dicono...


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @stany non posso tecnicamente allegare file audio di cui sono in possesso, ma da una radio privata fiorentina ho ascoltato e parzialmente registrato  la testimonianza in diretta del presidente del Cda di una scuola di 600 ragazzi (presidente Cda non uno scemotto) in cui c'è una situazione diciamo così "delicata" collegata al caso di Firenze di oggi, e nessuno ai vertici sa (alle ore 18) che cazzo deve fare.
> 
> Ripeto, speriamo bene, magari un po' di culo ci assiste per una volta..
> 
> Il tg nazionale non ne ha parlato e ha fatto anche bene, ma La cosa resta


Ad ora il ministro dell'istruzione da Floris mi pare che non abbia accennato alla chiusura delle scuole a Firenze o in Toscana


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Eppure alle 22 tangenziale nord Milano più traffico del solito. Catena Sushi, Roadhouse e Old wild west vicino all'entrata dell'autostrada non poca gente dentro (come al solito, per essere martedì sera). I vari Mc Donald lungo la strada pieni.
> Onestamente di diverso vedo solo i supermercati saccheggiati. Per il resto sembra non essere cambiato nulla.
> 
> Ah, ho visto alcuni centri massaggi cinesi aperti e anche qualche slot.


Al mattino le tangenziali sono deserte. Io ci metto 1/3 del tempo. Sembra ferragosto. Unica nota positiva di questo delirio


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Per l'esito ci vogliono dalle 3 alle 8 ore, dicono...


Non se ne hai tanti da fare.
Le risorse sono limitate.
L'emergenza allunga i tempi di tutto.
PS E' una dipendente di un ospedale in zona rossa.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

La sera l'autobus dell'hinterland era pieno, come al solito.
Hanno lasciato a casa il terziario, scarseggiano  i turisti, chiuso le scuole, i corsi, annullato gli eventi.
Passa la polizia locale a controllare le attività oggetto di restrizione da parte dell'ordinanza. Accaduto a persone che conosco. Ci sono ammende pesanti, forse anche il penale se ho capito bene.
Tutto il resto, dalle partite IVA agli operai lavora come prima.
Ho notato, anche oggi, che la maggior parte delle mascherine le indossano gli orientali e i nordafricani.
O hanno paura di ammalarsi in una terra straniera o hanno una diversa sensibilità nei confronti delle malattie.
Alcuni italiani sembrano noncuranti. Ai parchi le mamme si incontrano come prima, i bambini giocano tra di loro, i contatti restano gli stessi.
Nei supermercati ci sono state lunghe file. All'ambulatorio medico i pazienti ora vengono lasciati fuori in strada. Alcuni medici di base non visitano più. Da noi la mia dottoressa è uscita incazzandosi e rimandando a casa chi aveva le ricette da fare o non aveva particolari necessità. Lavorano con le mascherine. Risulta difficile farsi visitare quando si è malati. Hanno pubblicizzato tre numeri ma ci sono difficoltà a contattarli, mi dice chi ha avuto necessità. D'altronde il personale è quello, anzi, meno di prima per comprensibili ragioni.
Il suggerimento iniziale  di evitare gli assembramenti e di stare a una distanza di 2 metri non sembra sempre venire recepito da tutti.
Noto che sui social come sui media tradizionali sta passando l'informazione che questa situazione sia esagerata, che si tratti di una banale influenza, che basti lavarsi le mani (come Ponzio Pilato?) per essere tranquilli, che colpisce solo vecchi malati già da discarica - ovviamente del 38enne in terapia intensiva non si parla più, per cui gli altri stanno tutti tranquilli. Ho letto post in cui c'era chi si lamentava di questo continuo parlare del virus, che tanto non gliene frega un cazzo se muoiono vecchi. Parliamo di altro, scongiura.
Temo che a breve verrà tutto insabbiato. Conte ha già annunciato che l'informazione deve essere più cauta e ridursi. Ufficialmente per calmare la popolazione. Io ripiegherò su CNN o sui media stranieri, come fossero Radio Londra.
Lorenzo Tosa scrive un post in cui accosta gli italiani rispediti dal Madagascar e le loro giuste lamentele  agli immigrati dei barconi. Qualcuno gli dà contro, lui ribatte con le paroline magiche "Analfabeti funzionali", il resto dei fan applaude, altri lo imitano postando qua e là post simili. Scrivevano Be Strong China, ma quando tocca ai lombardi ci godono. Applaudita anche la dottoressa con le labbra e gli zigomi rifatti  (l'unica ricercatrice o dottoressa tra quelle che ho conosciuto ad averlo fatto, mi ha stupito questa cosa.) che ha sbagliato a leggere i dati e prima di andare in tv ha cancellato i post dove faceva quell'errore su Facebook. Ormai ha anche lei i suoi follower, esattamente come il rianimatore o la pediatra hanno i fan, piccoli eroi rassicuranti generati da quella che qualcuno chiama follia . Si capisce dove si vuole andare a parare. Tranquillizzare le persone, negare cosa sta accadendo, celare la responsabilità (colpa dell'ospedale - falso, a detta di chi ci lavora e che conosco) dimenticarsi dei 50.000 della zona rossa come si è fatto per i vari terremotati, e di tutti gli altri che chiuderanno attività o resteranno a casa nella zona gialla, oltre a quelli che si ammaleranno di Covid senza che si sappia. Il metodo cinese. O quello Titanic, se preferite tanto è lo stesso. Intanto attorno a me il silenzio.
Va tutto bene, don't Panic.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Sono convinto che entro luglio gli americani "troveranno"  il vaccino....(ce l'hanno già)


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono convinto che entro luglio gli americani "troveranno"  il vaccino....(ce l'hanno già)


Io no. Non c'è neppure per la Sars.
Per Ebola mi sembra ci siano voluti 5 anni.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La sera l'autobus dell'hinterland era pieno, come al solito.
> Hanno lasciato a casa il terziario, scarseggiano  i turisti, chiuso le scuole, i corsi, annullato gli eventi.
> Passa la polizia locale a controllare le attività oggetto di restrizione da parte dell'ordinanza. Accaduto a persone che conosco. Ci sono ammende pesanti, forse anche il penale se ho capito bene.
> Tutto il resto, dalle partite IVA agli operai lavora come prima.
> ...


L'unica cosa che ho capito è che la mortalità per il covid 19 e 10 volte superiore rispetto alla normale influenza. E che colpisce le persone con un quadro sanitario compromesso.
Giusto ,il trentottenne sportivo di Codogno è ancora in terapia intensiva e bisognerebbe capire se c'è un' evoluzione ,ma non lo dicono.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

So che è rassicurante pensare a un complottiamo americano, ma i virus sono sempre esistiti.
Emergono a causa dell'urbanizzazione crescente che distrugge territori dove magari erano rimasti confinati in alcuni animali, si diffondono con la globalizzazione.
Prendi per esempio la TBC: era stata debellata con i vaccini, è tornata a causa dell'immigrazione dal Sudamerica.
Ma questo accadeva anche in passato. Il solito esempio dei nativi americani a cui abbiamo passato tutti i nostri virus, sterminandoli, lo conosciamo tutti.
Nessuno pensava potessero morire di patologie per cui noi avevamo gli anticorpi.
D'altronde questo fu anche un vantaggio per chi conquistava nuovi territori.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che ho capito è che la mortalità per il covid 19 e 10 volte superiore rispetto alla normale influenza. E che colpisce le persone con un quadro sanitario compromesso.
> Giusto ,il trentottenne sportivo di Codogno è ancora in terapia intensiva e bisognerebbe capire se c'è un' evoluzione ,ma non lo dicono.


Secondo i giornali locali è grave ma stabile, ma sembra che neppure la moglie abbia notizie certe di lui:
"purtroppo non riesce ad avere notizie sullo stato di salute del marito".
Senza assistenza medica sarebbe sicuramente già morto.
Sicuramente è stato dimenticato dai media.... 








						Coronavirus, grave ma stabile il 'paziente 1'. Procede bene la gravidanza della moglie - Il Giorno
					

La donna è ricoverata al Sacco di Milano, mentre il marito al San Matteo di Pavia




					www.ilgiorno.it


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo i giornali locali è grave ma stabile, ma sembra che neppure la moglie abbia notizie certe di lui:
> "purtroppo non riesce ad avere notizie sullo stato di salute del marito".
> Senza assistenza medica sarebbe sicuramente già morto.
> Sicuramente è stato dimenticato dai media....
> ...


boh, i compagni di corsa non hanno sviluppato sintomi , pertanto non hanno fatto il tampone....


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> boh, i compagni di corsa non hanno sviluppato sintomi , pertanto non hanno fatto il tampone....


Dei geni, ma importante vantarsi che si è pronti.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che ho capito è che la mortalità per il covid 19 e 10 volte superiore rispetto alla normale influenza. E che colpisce le persone con un quadro sanitario compromesso.
> Giusto ,il trentottenne sportivo di Codogno è ancora in terapia intensiva e bisognerebbe capire se c'è un' evoluzione ,ma non lo dicono.


tra una letalità dello 0,1 ed una letalità del 2,5-3% direi che siano 20-30 volte sopra.    al momento, i dati italiani dicono questo, non so se in Cina, sia uguale, ovvero se dei 2500 morti dichiarati ci sia una percentuale dell'80-90% di persone anziane e/o defedate.

se anche al 38enne di Codogno il virus ha provocato una polmonite, direi che ci vorrà qualche tempo prima di sapere come sta.



danny ha detto:


> So che è rassicurante pensare a un complottiamo americano, ma i virus sono sempre esistiti.
> Emergono a causa dell'urbanizzazione crescente che distrugge territori dove magari erano rimasti confinati in alcuni animali, si diffondono con la globalizzazione.
> Prendi per esempio la TBC: era stata debellata con i vaccini, è tornata a causa dell'immigrazione dal sud.
> Ma questo accadeva anche in passato. Il solito esempio dei nativi americani a cui abbiamo passato tutti i nostri virus, sterminandoli, lo conosciamo tutti.
> ...


ai tempi dei conquistadores, non so nemmeno in quanti fossero a conoscenza dell'esistenza dei virus


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dei geni, ma importante vantarsi che si è pronti.


Eh però si dice che il tampone viene fatto solo in presenza dei sintomi; E questo ci differenzia dalla Francia dalla Germania dalla Spagna dall'Inghilterra,  nella  rilevazione di una casistica così sfavorevole a  noi.
Certo però che in questo caso specifico conoscendo nomi e cognomi di quelli che erano stati a contatto col trentottenne probabilmente c'è un occhio di riguardo alla possibile evoluzione in questi soggetti.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dei geni, ma importante vantarsi che si è pronti.


Quelli che sputtanano l'Italia sono quelli come senaldi....
VERGOGNOSO!!


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quelli che sputtanano l'Italia sono quelli come senaldi....
> VERGOGNOSO!!
> 
> View attachment 8868


LIBERO all'estero non se lo fila nessuno.
Ci siamo sputtanati da soli, credimi.
Poi come lombardo veneto sono ancor più sputtanato di tutti.
Alle Mauritius hanno fatto tornare indietro solo quelli di queste regioni.
Un italiano di Aulla è sceso.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Eh però si dice che il tampone viene fatto solo in presenza dei sintomi; E questo ci differenzia dalla Francia dalla Germania dalla Spagna dall'Inghilterra,  nella  rilevazione di una casistica così sfavorevole a  noi.
> Certo però che in questo caso specifico conoscendo nomi e cognomi di quelli che erano stati a contatto col trentottenne probabilmente c'è un occhio di riguardo alla possibile evoluzione in questi soggetti.


Ti do un'informazione: i laboratori sono ingolfati, congelano i tamponi sospetti perché ci sono dei ritardi.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quelli che sputtanano l'Italia sono quelli come senaldi....
> VERGOGNOSO!!
> 
> View attachment 8868


a parte che è bastato che si sapesse del focolaio perchè all'estero corressero ai ripari contro gli italiani, in modo legittimo, sia chiaro.

in questi casi scatta l'istinto di autoconservazione e tutti si tutelano.

l'accusa di soffiare sul fuoco può venire tranquillamente ribaltata con l'accusa di aver sottovalutato la faccenda da parte di media di sinistra e governo.   1-1 e palla la centro.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Siamo da anni in campagna elettorale perenne, tutti, destra, sinistra... e tutto viene strumentalizzata da politici e lacchè. Questo ha impedito una comunicazione efficace e unitaria a TUTTI gli italiani per sensibilizzare le persone a comportamenti adeguati e responsabili di fronte a un virus che altrove hanno trattato con la necessaria attenzione e le opportune precauzioni. Siamo dei cialtroni. Siamo passati da questa roba che vedete sotto SBANDIERATA su tutti i media a non poterci più stringere la mano o a dover stare a 2 metri di distanza, come giustamente  suggerito in meno di 24 ore. Cialtroni. E si meravigliano pure del panico. Come diceva Seneca, s*e vedi qualcuno nel panico è perché non è stato adeguatamente preparato prima.*


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a parte che è bastato che si sapesse del focolaio perchè all'estero corressero ai ripari contro gli italiani, in modo legittimo, sia chiaro.
> 
> in questi casi scatta l'istinto di autoconservazione e tutti si tutelano.
> 
> l'accusa di soffiare sul fuoco può venire tranquillamente ribaltata con l'accusa di aver sottovalutato la faccenda da parte di media di sinistra e governo.   1-1 e palla la centro.


non è proprio : così Un conto è che rimanga una diatriba interna a livello istituzionale, un conto è dare la Stura ai titoli dei giornali tedeschi che riprendono i nostri beceri ed autolesionisti, come quelli di Libero,se siamo coglioni siamo coglioni c'è poco da fare ,e  quello con le orecchie a sventola è  il più coglione di tutti!!  Poi si dichiara  nazionalista : un bel pezzo di m****
E continuano ad invitarlo da Floris mah!


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> non è proprio : così Un conto è che rimanga una diatriba interna a livello istituzionale, un conto è dare la Stura ai titoli dei giornali tedeschi che riprendono i nostri beceri ed autolesionisti, come quelli di Libero,se siamo coglioni siamo coglioni c'è poco da fare ,e  quello con le orecchie a sventola è  il più coglione di tutti!!  Poi si dichiara  nazionalista : un bel pezzo di m****
> E continuano ad invitarlo da Floris mah!


Va che all'estero manco se lo filano Libero. Manco in Italia, a dire il vero, visto il calo di vendite (un quarto rispetto a dieci anni fa).
E manco a me interessa.
Comunque ci vedono così.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Non aggiungo il resto. Sul sito della Farnesina è uno strazio per chi deve viaggiare.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8877


Psicosi


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

E non troverai in Madagascar, in India, in Kuwait o in Romania  istituzioni politiche che creeranno profili con #Abbracciaunitaliano. #Abbracciaunodigiano.
Non troverai in giro cartelloni con le scritte "Be strong Codogno".
Non vedrai gente stracciarsi le vesti per un lombardo in Kuwait. Flashmob di bergamaschi che abbracciano un malgascio.
Perché questa è roba da mediocre propaganda elettorale, non da governo del territorio.
Anzi, a dire il vero neppure in Italia hai iniziative di questo tipo.
Mattarella si è recato in una scuola con dei cinesi.
Sto aspettando che si rechi anche in una scuola con gli italiani e che benedica un concerto benefico per i lodigiani.








						Concerto straordinario per la Cina al Quirinale, Mattarella: "Sostegno e fiducia in Pechino"
					

"Abbiamo un nemico comune nell'epidemia in corso e come ha scritto il presidente XiJinping nel messaggio che mi ha inviato, le difficoltà sono temporanee, le amicizie imperiture" ha detto il presidente della Repubblica che oggi ha ricevuto l'ambasciatore cinese a Roma, Li Junhua




					www.rainews.it
				











						Coronavirus, anche Pechino twitta il video della visita di Mattarella nella scuola con alta presenza di bambini cinesi
					

La paura è più orribile e contagiosa del virus», si legge nel testo che accompagna il video




					www.open.online
				



Con questa storia del razzismo inneggiato ovunque per portare via voti a Salvini hanno francamente rotto. #ebbastasiamoseri #aquestopuntorivogliolaprimarepubblica

Ma tu te la immagini DC e PCI dei tempi d'oro conciati così, a mangiare involtini primavera per essere twittati dai cinesi?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Psicosi


Prudenza. Così si deve fare. Così fanno quasi ovunque nel mondo, secondo le direttive OMS.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque gli altri sono più furbi ribadisco. Se hanno qualche dubbio non lo svolazzo ai quattro venti.. Se muore qualche ottuagenario dicono che è stato per il  diabete ,influenza, cardiopatia.....siamo noi che per mettercelo nel culo uno con l'altro ci sputtaniamo....
E ci saranno gravissime conseguenze economiche;  in Francia Spagna Germania Inghilterra che  avevano previsto ciò, sono andati coi piedi di piombo.

In ogni caso qualunque contromisura o
determinazione avesse preso il  governo, sarebbe stato criticato....


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Comunque gli altri sono più furbi ribadisco. Se hanno qualche dubbio non lo svolazzo ai quattro venti.. Se muore qualche ottuagenario dicono che è stato per il  diabete ,influenza, cardiopatia.....siamo noi che per mettercelo nel culo uno con l'altro ci sputtaniamo....
> E ci saranno gravissime conseguenze economiche;  in Francia Spagna Germania Inghilterra che  avevano previsto ciò, sono andati coi piedi di piombo.
> 
> In ogni caso qualunque contromisura o
> determinazione avesse preso il  governo, sarebbe stato criticato....


Guarda che le conseguenze nostre andranno anche a discapito di altri paesi europei.
La MTA che chiude, per fare un solo esempio, blocca anche le fabbriche tedesche e non solo.
Io spero, spero vivamente che i paesi europei siano stati più seri di noi nella gestione di questo problema. Se così non fosse... non mi pronuncio.




__





						MTA – Componenti elettronici ed elettrici per il mercato automotive
					

MTA è un'azienda leader nella produzione di componenti elettronici ed elettromeccanici per il mercato Automotive e Off-Highway.




					www.mta.it


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8877


56 anni , eh


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> non è proprio : così Un conto è che rimanga una diatriba interna a livello istituzionale, un conto è dare la Stura ai titoli dei giornali tedeschi che riprendono i nostri beceri ed autolesionisti, come quelli di Libero,se siamo coglioni siamo coglioni c'è poco da fare ,e  quello con le orecchie a sventola è  il più coglione di tutti!!  Poi si dichiara  nazionalista : un bel pezzo di m****
> E continuano ad invitarlo da Floris mah!


in genere all'estero riprendono i titoli di Repubblica e fogliame simile.    e la stampa estera ha i suoi uomini sul campo qui da anni.

prenderserla con Libero, Feltri e Senaldi è solo volerla buttare in caciara


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 56 anni , eh


Non si sa per cosa è morta!


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non aggiungo il resto. Sul sito della Farnesina è uno strazio per chi deve viaggiare.


se uno non deve mettersi in viaggio per forza, in questo momento eviterei proprio mia sponte.

almeno finchè non si sono chetate le acque


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Questo è un buon articolo:








						Coronavirus, la matematica del contagio che ci aiuta a ragionare in mezzo al caos
					

C’è un numero, diverso per ogni malattia, che si chiama «erre con zero» e indica le persone che, in media, ogni individuo infetto contagia: se quella cifra è inferiore a 1, la diffusione si arresta da sola




					www.corriere.it


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

Virus, contagiati 8 minorenni. C'è il primo morto in Emilia
					

Il Coronavirus avanza e colpisce pure i più piccoli. I casi in Italia salgono a 400. Il virus ora è arrivato anche in Puglia




					www.ilgiornale.it
				












						Coronavirus, primo morto in Emilia-Romagna: è un lombardo - Tgcom24
					

Si tratta di un uomo di circa 70 anni che aveva già altri problemi di salute




					www.tgcom24.mediaset.it


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

praticamente sto virus è un complotto ordito dall'INPS per aggiustare i conti


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in genere all'estero riprendono i titoli di Repubblica e fogliame simile.    e la stampa estera ha i suoi uomini sul campo qui da anni.
> 
> prenderserla con Libero, Feltri e Senaldi è solo volerla buttare in caciara


In unione sovietica li 
avrebbero mandati in Siberia a coltivare melanzane e pomodori! E quello sarebbe stato il loro sostentamento


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS) - ISS
					

Portale istituzionale dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS)




					www.iss.it


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In unione sovietica li
> avrebbero mandati in Siberia a coltivare melanzane e pomodori! E quello sarebbe stato il loro sostentamento


l'orso perde il pelo ma non il vizio eh


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> praticamente sto virus è un complotto ordito dall'INPS per aggiustare i conti


Ci avevo pensato


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ci facciamo coglionare dagli africani  che sbarcano una parte di passeggeri perché sono di Ferrara o Piacenza, mentre quelli di Mantova o Pavia  o Rovigo  lì mandano indietro, eh..eh... che son stati dieci ore sullo stesso aereo con l'aria riciclata, eh ...eh..
Ci coglionano quelli più coglioni di noi


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci facciamo coglionare dagli africani  che sbarcano una parte di passeggeri perché sono di Ferrara o Piacenza, mentre quelli di Mantova o Pavia  o Rovigo  lì mandano indietro, eh..eh... che son stati dieci ore sullo stesso aereo con l'aria riciclata, eh ...eh..
> Ci coglionano quelli più coglioni di noi


Chi l’ha detto ?


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Chi l’ha detto ?











						Le Mauritius respingono 40 italiani, rimpatriati per evitare la quarantena
					

All'arrivo del volo dell'Alitalia, ai turisti di Veneto e Lombardia è stata data la scelta tra andare in ospedale e ripartire



					www.agi.it


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci facciamo coglionare dagli africani  che sbarcano una parte di passeggeri perché sono di Ferrara o Piacenza, mentre quelli di Mantova o Pavia  o Rovigo  lì mandano indietro, eh..eh... che son stati dieci ore sullo stesso aereo con l'aria riciclata, eh ...eh..
> Ci coglionano quelli più coglioni di noi


Credo che abbiano seguito un protocollo. Avranno misurato la temperatura e valutato che in tutti i passeggeri era normale, stimando che nessuno di loro era in quel momento virulento. Per cui hanno rispedito indietro quelli che comunque erano provenienti da una zona di contagio.
Se avessero trovato una persona con dei sintomi avrebbero messo in quarantena o rispedito indietro tutti.
Tutto sommato mi sembra un'ottima procedura.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le Mauritius respingono 40 italiani, rimpatriati per evitare la quarantena
> 
> 
> All'arrivo del volo dell'Alitalia, ai turisti di Veneto e Lombardia è stata data la scelta tra andare in ospedale e ripartire
> ...


Intendevo : chi l’ha detto che sono più coglioni di noi ?
Oppure dove l’hai visto scritto ?
Hai qualche dimostrazione del fatto di essere più di loro  e quindi meno c...one ?


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che abbiano seguito un protocollo. Avranno misurato la temperatura e valutato che in tutti i passeggeri era normale, stimando che nessuno di loro era in quel momento virulento. Per cui hanno rispedito indietro quelli che comunque erano provenienti da una zona di contagio.
> Se avessero trovato una persona con dei sintomi avrebbero messo in quarantena o rispedito indietro tutti.
> Tutto sommato mi sembra un'ottima procedura.


Il trionfo dell'ottusità della burocrazia.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Intendevo : chi l’ha detto che sono più coglioni di noi ?
> Oppure dove l’hai visto scritto ?
> Hai qualche dimostrazione del fatto di essere più di loro  e quindi meno c...one ?


Se 212 persone sono state in contatto tra loro è atteso che nelle dieci ore di contatto in atmosfera riciclata possano trasmettere e sviluppare il virus anche in assenza di sintomi evidenti;  farne scendere quaranta "per me" è da coglioni!
P.s. non è che se non l'ho visto scritto su Libero allora non è vero


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se 212 persone sono state in contatto tra loro è atteso che nelle dieci ore di contatto in atmosfera riciclata possano trasmettere e sviluppare i virus; farne scendere quaranta "per me" è da coglioni!


È arrivare il terzo paese al mondo come numero di contagi cos’è ?
Non mi dire perché Italia è brava a diagnosticare,
Era così pronta che dopo neanche una settimana dall’inizio è in tilt con i tamponi.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È arrivare il terzo paese al mondo come numero di contagi cos’è ?
> Non mi dire perché Italia è brava a diagnosticare,
> Era così pronta che dopo neanche una settimana dall’inizio è in tilt con i tamponi.


Vabbè, dove l'hai letto che sono in tilt?
è riconosciuto da tutti che noi abbiamo attuato le norme più stringenti e quindi con un setaccio più fine ,per forza di cose fai emergere quello che gli altri trascurano.
(Non dirmi su libero eh!)


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè, dove l'hai letto che sono in tilt?
> è riconosciuto da tutti che noi abbiamo attuato le norme più stringenti e quindi con un setaccio più fine ,per forza di cose fai emergere quello che gli altri trascurano.
> (Non dirmi su libero eh!)


Guarda, non leggo libero.
Ma se la squadra avversaria del paziente 1 aspetta ancora il tampone.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda, non leggo libero.
> Ma se la squadra avversaria del paziente 1 aspetta ancora il tampone.


quello è un altro discorso non perché mancano i tamponi! Ma perché hanno ritenuto che non manifestando evidenze coi sintomi non andasse fatto il test.
Che poi il test richieda dalle 3 alle 8 ore è un fatto! e che estendendo il numero dei test medesimi ,in prospettiva i tempi per l'esito possono aumentare, può essere! Evidentemente dovranno  coinvolgere altro personale medico. Ma se ad oggi sono stati fatti circa 6000 tamponi, considerando che negli ultimi giorni sia stato aggiustato il tiro e non fatto a tutti indiscriminatamente, ma solo a quelli che appunto manifestano i sintomi, allora possiamo pensare che i tempi rimarranno quelli. Considerando che in molti casi magari si deve rifare il test.








						100 mila tamponi per Coronavirus in arrivo in Veneto
					

[SANITA’] La Regione Veneto ha predisposto, vista l’emergenza sanitaria, un massiccio acquisto di materiali sanitari, che verranno destinati anche all’Ulss 5 Polesana di Rovigo




					www.rovigooggi.it


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il trionfo dell'ottusità della burocrazia.


E che altro avrebbero dovuto fare?
Secondo me hanno fatto la miglior scelta.
Il problema è degli italiani, mica devono assumersene gli oneri anche gli altri.
Hanno chiuso anche la Giordania.
Ho un gruppo relativo, ho letto i commenti di chi non può partire, con i voli sospesi.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> quello è un altro discorso non perché mancano i tamponi! Ma perché hanno ritenuto che non manifestando evidenze coi sintomi non andasse fatto il test.
> Che poi il test richieda dalle 3 alle 8 ore è un fatto! e che estendendo il numero dei test medesimi ,in prospettiva i tempi per l'esito possono aumentare, può essere! Evidentemente dovranno  coinvolgere altro personale medico. Ma se ad oggi sono stati fatti circa 6000 tamponi, considerando che negli ultimi giorni sia stato aggiustato il tiro e non fattiba tutti indiscriminatamente, ma solo a quelli che appunto manifestano i sintomi, allora possiamo pensare che tempi rimarranno quelli. Considerando che in molti casi magari si deve rifare il test.
> 
> 
> ...


Nella sua squadra ci sono 6 contagiati, è molto probabile che anche nella squadra avversaria. Ma mooolto probabile !


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se 212 persone sono state in contatto tra loro è atteso che nelle dieci ore di contatto in atmosfera riciclata possano trasmettere e sviluppare il virus anche in assenza di sintomi evidenti;  farne scendere quaranta "per me" è da coglioni!
> P.s. non è che se non l'ho visto scritto su Libero allora non è vero


Sembra che in assenza di sintomi non siano così contagiose.
Almeno, è quello che dice anche il nostro Ministero della Salute, che infatti ha deciso di non fare più i tamponi a tutti per questo.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sembra che in assenza di sintomi non siano così contagiose.
> Almeno, è quello che dice anche il nostro Ministero della Salute, che infatti ha deciso di non fare più i tamponi a tutti per questo.


Finiti i tamponi. O laboratori intasati


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> *Vabbè, dove l'hai letto che sono in tilt?*
> è riconosciuto da tutti che noi abbiamo attuato le norme più stringenti e quindi con un setaccio più fine ,per forza di cose fai emergere quello che gli altri trascurano.
> (Non dirmi su libero eh!)


Te lo dico io, perché lo so per informazione diretta.
I tempi di controllo si stanno allungando, hanno dovuto ridimensionare i controlli.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Finiti i tamponi. O laboratori intasati


Tutti e due.
Per chi conosco laboratorio intasato, tamponi congelati, risultato rimandato, noi in attesa.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E che altro avrebbero dovuto fare?
> Secondo me hanno fatto la miglior scelta.
> Il problema è degli italiani, mica devono assumersene gli oneri anche gli altri.
> Hanno chiuso anche la Giordania.
> Ho un gruppo relativo, ho letto i commenti di chi non può partire, con i voli sospesi.


Li  dovevano mandare indietro tutti; se erano seri!


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci facciamo coglionare dagli africani  che sbarcano una parte di passeggeri perché sono di Ferrara o Piacenza, mentre quelli di Mantova o Pavia  o Rovigo  lì mandano indietro, eh..eh... che son stati dieci ore sullo stesso aereo con l'aria riciclata, eh ...eh..
> Ci coglionano quelli più coglioni di noi


la Farnesina è sede vacante come il soglio pontificio, certe cose possono succedere solo così


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nella sua squadra ci sono 6 contagiati, è molto probabile che anche nella squadra avversaria. Ma mooolto probabile !


Hanno sintomi? Sennò mi confermi che si sono attenuti alla ottusa burocrazia che, nei casi come questo non prevede l'estemporaneità delle decisioni dettate da una discrezionalità demandata ai singoli ; si chiamano linee guida e protocollo.
Proprio come hanno fatto con l'aereo di turisti italiani alle Mauritius , forse! Cosa che appare un controsenso, ma  coperta e giustificata da "ordini superiori".


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hanno sintomi? Sennò mi confermi che si sono attenuti alla ottusa burocrazia che, nei casi come questo non prevede l'estemporaneità delle decisioni dettate da una discrezionalità demandata ai singoli ; si chiamano linee guida e protocollo.
> Proprio come hanno fatto con l'aereo di turisti italiani alle Mauritius , forse! Cosa che appare un controsenso, ma  coperta e giustificata da "ordini superiori".


Ok, quindi tutto fila liscio !


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Finiti i tamponi. O laboratori intasati


Dove l'hai letto? Se nelle zone rosse gli ambulatori sono prevedibilmente intasati troveranno un sistema per sfruttare le caserme ed altri  luoghi pubblici , e ce  ne sono eh!


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dove l'hai letto? Se nelle zone rosse gli ambulatori sono prevedibilmente intasati troveranno un sistema per sfruttare le caserme ed altri  luoghi pubblici , e ce  ne sono eh!


Hai ragione: l’ottimismo è una risorsa inestimabile. Ci sono problemi solo quando si scontra con la realtà.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, quindi tutto fila liscio !


Fila liscio no.....nelle zone di emergenza sono in emergenza!  A me non piacerebbe stare rinchiuso all'interno dei confini del mio comune. Stante che anche in altre zone non rosse sia difficile anche solo raggiungere un numero  per fare il  "triage" telefonico....
Ci sono vari gradi di emergenza e gravità.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione: l’ottimismo è una risorsa inestimabile. Ci sono problemi solo quando si scontra con la realtà.


È così! Ma per tutto eh!



perplesso ha detto:


> la Farnesina è sede vacante come il soglio pontificio, certe cose possono succedere solo così


In effetti giggino è un poco latitante; almeno in tivvù!



danny ha detto:


> Te lo dico io, perché lo so per informazione diretta.
> I tempi di controllo si stanno allungando, hanno dovuto ridimensionare i controlli.


Vabbè scusa , non dicevi che bisogna attenersi alle notizie ufficiali per non dare adito alle bufale, e alla controinformazione disfattista? 

Boh ,adesso mi vedo un film su prime...
Sui virus .....


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In effetti giggino è un poco latitante; almeno in tivvù!


fosse solo Di Maio, è almeno dai tempi di Alfano che la Farnesina è sede vacante


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè, dove l'hai letto che sono in tilt?
> è riconosciuto da tutti che noi abbiamo attuato le norme più stringenti e quindi con un setaccio più fine ,per forza di cose fai emergere quello che gli altri trascurano.
> (Non dirmi su libero eh!)


Più restringenti? Abbiamo fatto entrare in Italia di tutto. Restringenti perché abbiamo bloccato i voli dalla Cina e loro arrivavano con voli con scalo
Le misure restringenti le stanno adottando gli altri stati impedendoci l’accesso


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Te lo dico io, perché lo so per informazione diretta.
> I tempi di controllo si stanno allungando, hanno dovuto ridimensionare i controlli.


Hanno appena detto che faranno tamponi solo a chi ha sintomi e che è stato in contatto con qualcuno risultato a rischio 
Quindi se hai i sintomi ma giustamente non conosci tutte le persone con cui sei entrato in contatto , ti attacchi


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più restringenti? Abbiamo fatto entrare in Italia di tutto. Restringenti perché abbiamo bloccato i voli dalla Cina e loro arrivavano con voli con scalo
> Le misure restringenti le stanno adottando gli altri stati impedendoci l’accesso


Vabbè ....devi guardare le date ,no?
Un mese fa nessuno aveva chiuso e controllato; ma nemmeno solo dieci giorni fa, tutti gli altri l'avevano fatto!
Allora, con lo stesso criterio possiamo dire che in Corea del Nord non c'è nemmeno un caso, perché non lo dicono!  O forse perché in effetti lì non entra nessuno!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè ....devi guardare le date ,no?
> Un mese fa nessuno aveva chiuso e controllato; ma nemmeno solo dieci giorni fa, tutti gli altri l'avevano fatto!
> Allora, con lo stesso criterio possiamo dire che in Corea del Nord non c'è nemmeno un caso, perché non lo dicono!  O forse perché in effetti lì non entra nessuno!


Abbiamo sue idee diverse del mostro stato e di ho ci governa
Io ci trovo ridicoli e peggio ancora chi ci governa 
Tutto sto casino (che comunque trovo eccessivo) secondo me si poteva tentare di evitare 
Non è stato fatto nulla.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più restringenti? Abbiamo fatto entrare in Italia di tutto. Restringenti perché abbiamo bloccato i voli dalla Cina e loro arrivavano con voli con scalo
> Le misure restringenti le stanno adottando gli altri stati impedendoci l’accesso


Il fatto stesso di  venire in contatto con molte persone alcune delle quali possono essere considerate a rischio, la dice lunga sull'aleatorietà della possibilità di certificare di essere entrati in contatto con persone a rischio. 
guarda che si sono mossi tutti fino all'altro ieri senza alcun blocco in tutta Europa  con i voli 

almeno i cinesi che dovevano arrivare col volo diretto non sono arrivati! ed è oggettivamente impossibile controllare tutte le frontiere terrestri,ma anche le persone provenienti in aereo da altri Stati. Questo presupporrebbe un coordinamento europeo che non c'è, un protocollo comune che non c'è!


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Abbiamo sue idee diverse del mostro stato e di ho ci governa
> Io ci trovo ridicoli e peggio ancora chi ci governa
> Tutto sto casino (che comunque trovo eccessivo) secondo me si poteva tentare di evitare
> Non è stato fatto nulla.


È stato fatto troppo non troppo poco! 
In Francia in Germania in Inghilterra in Spagna non hanno enfatizzato come noi.... Non hanno fatto sicuramente i controlli che abbiamo fatto noi.

e comunque qualunque cosa si potesse fare sarebbe sempre stata criticata dall'opposizione.

Ma l'importante è dare corda ai Salvini e al libero di turno per potersi far notare e sputtanare questo paese!


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno appena detto che faranno tamponi solo a chi ha sintomi e che è stato in contatto con qualcuno risultato a rischio
> Quindi se hai i sintomi ma giustamente non conosci tutte le persone con cui sei entrato in contatto , ti attacchi


E ti attacchi anche se dichiari di essere stato in contatto con un cinese, che a sua volta potrebbe (condizionale) essere entrato in contatto con delle persone cinesi provenienti dalla Cina ( ed io le ho viste con delle valigie non più tardi di 15 giorni fa) , come dici tu arrivate magari dal San Gottardo piuttosto che dal Monte Bianco  o da Tarvisio, col pullman, o col treno da altre parti.
Nella classe di mio figlio, il cinese in questione, compagno di banco di mio figlio ,è stato mandato a casa giovedì scorso con la febbre alta, e tutti quelli in contatto compresi gli insegnanti non sono stati monitorati, e fino a ieri c'erano 12 bambini su 17 con la febbre compreso mio figlio, con tosse e catarro...
La mamma di uno di questi ha chiamato il 1500 ed altri numeri regionali preoccupata per avere in casa anche una figlia con immunodeficienza acquisita proprio da un virus e, avendo anche il ragazzino con febbre alta (tale che provocava chiazze blu sul corpo,per via appunto dell'alta temperatura) ; dopo cinque ore ha ottenuto che l'ASL entrasse in contatto proprio con la famiglia cinese in questione, alla quale ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene!  Poi ha verificato eventuali ingressi al pronto soccorso  del ragazzino cinese ,non rilevando alcunché (con preghiera di non divulgare in quanto procedura irrituale,e io dire rabberciata) . Ne la scuola pare abbia approfondito la questione.  
Noi sappiamo che difficilmente un cinese si rivolge alla pubblica sanità se non è moribondo; ancora di più se ha una attività di ristorazione!!! 
Nessuno dell'ASL ha inviato nei giorni di lunedì e martedì alcun operatore per fare il tampone...tantomeno noi , altri genitori ,abbiamo denunciato anche in funzione del miglioramento avvenuto negli ultimi due giorni.
Era influenza , oppure covid19 ?
Forse da ieri, cioè da quando ci sono stati i primi contagì di bambini e adolescenti, le ASL avranno altro disposizioni....

Una cosa che dovrebbe fare  un ' ASL regionale sarebbe proprio quella di controllare le attività di ristorazione, a partire da quelle cinesi! Non c'è personale e  nemmeno i soldi per pagare gli straordinari, però forse, i tamponi si!








						Pagina Non Trovata - Corriere Del Ticino
					






					www.cdt.ch


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Abbiamo sue idee diverse del mostro stato e di ho ci governa
> Io ci trovo ridicoli e peggio ancora chi ci governa
> Tutto sto casino (che comunque trovo eccessivo) secondo me si poteva tentare di evitare
> Non è stato fatto nulla.


Questo è un articolo interessante, qualificato e puntuale, che mette ben in risalto quelle che sono state una serie di gestioni non ottimali della situazione. 









						Coronavirus, governo bocciato in comunicazione. Social, numeri verdi...
					

TUTTI GLI ERRORI DELL'ESECUTIVO SULLA GESTIONE DEL CORONAVIRUS




					www.affaritaliani.it


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Medici o no, ciò che si può valutare è ciò che avviene a livello statistico.

Parliamo dell'Italia, dove possiamo conoscere esattamente la salute (oltre l'età) di chi sta morendo per questo (a mio avviso) normale virus influenzale:

anziani, come per tutti i virus influenzali; e quel poverino più "giovane" di tutti, di circa 68 anni, aveva già un tumore.

In Piemonte prima erano 6, poi, no, 3, stasera in realtà era 1.

Il primo caso (il 38enne che ha corso la maratona con la febbre), sta migliorando.

La donna incinta ha partorito ed il bimbo sta benissimo.

Dei ragazzi-bambini che l'hanno certamente preso, nessuno ha dei problemi (chi asintomatico, chi una lieve febbre).

Di cosa parliamo?


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Medici o no, ciò che si può valutare è ciò che avviene a livello statistico.
> 
> Parliamo dell'Italia, dove possiamo conoscere esattamente la salute (oltre l'età) di chi sta morendo per questo (a mio avviso) normale virus influenzale:
> 
> ...


Una mia amica italiana in Germania , dice siamo esagerati; che a Monaco non ci sono tutte queste precauzioni,e che comunque una decina di casi in Germania  di contagio ci sono.


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Una mia amica italiana in Germania , dice siamo esagerati; che a Monaco non ci sono tutte queste precauzioni,e che comunque una decina di casi in Germania  di contagio ci sono.


E non ci saranno nemmeno tutti questi tamponi, così sembra ci siano pochi casi. Anche in Germania è pieno di cinesi...quindi...


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> E non ci saranno nemmeno tutti questi tamponi, così sembra ci siano pochi casi. Anche in Germania è pieno di cinesi...quindi...


Infatti è così! Intanto in Africa c'è una nuova epidemia di ebola....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È stato fatto troppo non troppo poco!
> In Francia in Germania in Inghilterra in Spagna non hanno enfatizzato come noi.... Non hanno fatto sicuramente i controlli che abbiamo fatto noi.
> 
> e comunque qualunque cosa si potesse fare sarebbe sempre stata criticata dall'opposizione.
> ...


Io non do corda a nessuno 
Mi sento libera di criticare chi dovrebbe fare i miei interessi e non lo fa. Da qualunque parte politica arrivi
Difendere a spada tratta anche quando si fanno sbagli è prerigativa di altri non mia.
Al momento chi sta ridicolizzando questo paese non è Salvini o chi per lui ma chi ha il potere decisionale.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E ti attacchi anche se dichiari di essere stato in contatto con un cinese, che a sua volta potrebbe (condizionale) essere entrato in contatto con delle persone cinesi provenienti dalla Cina ( ed io le ho viste con delle valigie non più tardi di 15 giorni fa) , come dici tu arrivate magari dal San Gottardo piuttosto che dal Monte Bianco  o da Tarvisio, col pullman, o col treno da altre parti.
> Nella classe di mio figlio, il cinese in questione, compagno di banco di mio figlio ,è stato mandato a casa giovedì scorso con la febbre alta, e tutti quelli in contatto compresi gli insegnanti non sono stati monitorati, e fino a ieri c'erano 12 bambini su 17 con la febbre compreso mio figlio, con tosse e catarro...
> La mamma di uno di questi ha chiamato il 1500 ed altri numeri regionali preoccupata per avere in casa anche una figlia con immunodeficienza acquisita proprio da un virus e, avendo anche il ragazzino con febbre alta (tale che provocava chiazze blu sul corpo,per via appunto dell'alta temperatura) ; dopo cinque ore ha ottenuto che l'ASL entrasse in contatto proprio con la famiglia cinese in questione, alla quale ha chiesto se tutto andasse bene!  Poi ha verificato eventuali ingressi al pronto soccorso  del ragazzino cinese ,non rilevando alcunché (con preghiera di non divulgare in quanto procedura irrituale,e io dire rabberciata) . Ne la scuola pare abbia approfondito la questione.
> Noi sappiamo che difficilmente un cinese si rivolge alla pubblica sanità se non è moribondo; ancora di più se ha una attività di ristorazione!!!
> ...


Detto questo continui a sostenere che non siamo ridicoli?


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non do corda a nessuno
> Mi sento libera di criticare chi dovrebbe fare i miei interessi e non lo fa. Da qualunque parte politica arrivi
> Difendere a spada tratta anche quando si fanno sbagli è prerigativa di altri non mia.
> Al momento chi sta ridicolizzando questo paese non è Salvini o chi per lui ma chi ha il potere decisionale.


Hai ragione....troppe preoccupazioni.Si doveva fare come gli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Medici o no, ciò che si può valutare è ciò che avviene a livello statistico.
> 
> Parliamo dell'Italia, dove possiamo conoscere esattamente la salute (oltre l'età) di chi sta morendo per questo (a mio avviso) normale virus influenzale:
> 
> ...


Ma infatti a me non preoccupa il virus 
Sono schifata da come è stata gestita la cosa
Siamo passati da “è tutto sotto controllo” a “non ci aspettavamo una situazione così”
Allora che cavolo avevi sotto controllo ?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hai ragione....troppe preoccupazioni.Si doveva fare come gli altri.


Tu sei ironico
Io no


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Detto questo continui a sostenere che non siamo ridicoli?


Certo, ma dipende dai vertici apicali dello stato? Oppure della inosservanza delle prescrizioni cui non si è attenuta, in questo caso , una ASL o un dipartimento di essa? Oppure l'osservanza pedestre di un protocollo ?
Questo non lo so; so però che secondo il buon senso comune qualcosa non ha funzionato.
E lo trovo paradossale come la vicenda dei turisti italiani alle Mauritius.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo, ma dipende dai vertici apicali dello stato? Oppure della inosservanza delle prescrizioni cui non si è attenuta, in questo caso , una ASL o un dipartimento di essa? Oppure l'osservanza pedestre di un protocollo ?
> Questo non lo so; so però che secondo il buon senso comune qualcosa non ha funzionato.
> E lo trovo paradossale come la vicenda dei turisti italiani alle Mauritius.


Ah giusto la colpa è delle ASL non di chi doveva essere preparato e dare indicazioni
Sia mai che sta storia fa perdere ulteriori i voti, scarichiamo la colpa su chi si sta facendo un gran culo mentre gli altri che sapevano cosa fare fanno le conferenze stampa


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah giusto la colpa è delle ASL non di chi doveva essere preparato e dare indicazioni
> Sia mai che sta storia fa perdere ulteriori i voti, scarichiamo la colpa su chi si sta facendo un gran culo mentre gli altri che sapevano cosa fare fanno le conferenze stampa


Sappiamo che il buon senso in questa  vicenda latitava; per colpa di chi però ,non si sa. Anche rimandare (meglio dire annullare) una mammografia prenotata da sei mesi non ha senso ; soprattutto per l'interessata. E non è la medesima ASL.
Senza sapere dove finisce l'obbedienza al protocollo ,e dove inizia  l'eventuale discrezione personale ,è impossibile attribuire colpe. 
C'è di tutto in giro, e non si può incolpare un governo per la malagestione della sanità, in alcuni punti.

Per inciso al governo nel febbraio 2013 c'era il salvatore della patria monti mario....








						Terni, scandalo sanità - Amici e parenti dei medici con falsi ricoveri per non pagare il ticket - Tuttoggi
					

Una bufera si sta per abbattere sugli ospedali di Narni e Amelia, finiti sotto l'occhio dei Nas di Perugia, che avrebbero riscontrato 250 casi di falsi ricoveri. Secondo quanto stanno rivelando le indagini, sembra che alcuni pazienti avessero delle corsie preferenziali che gli avrebbero permesso...




					tuttoggi.info


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sappiamo che il buon senso in questa  vicenda latitava; per colpa di chi però ,non si sa. Anche rimandare (meglio dire annullare) una mammografia prenotata da sei mesi non ha senso ; soprattutto per l'interessata. E non è la medesima ASL.
> Senza sapere dove finisce l'obbedienza al protocollo ,e dove inizia  l'eventuale discrezione personale ,è impossibile attribuire colpe.
> C'è di tutto in giro, e non si può incolpare un governo per la malagestione della sanità!
> 
> ...


A me sembra che non lo si possa mai incolpare di nulla invece si può sparare su tutti gli altri 
Se non si può criticare allora dovrebbe andarci bene tutto. Da una parte e dell’altra


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me sembra che non lo si possa mai incolpare di nulla invece si può sparare su tutti gli altri
> Se non si può criticare allora dovrebbe andarci bene tutto. Da una parte e dell’altra


Non ho detto che non si può criticare, ma che non è possibile ritenerlo responsabile di qualunque inadempienza.
Se ti riferisci al richiamo di conte alla presunta leggerezza dell'ospedale in cui si è presentato  il 38enne di Codogno ,allora non ti capisco: se veramente questo s'è presentato due volte ed è stato dimesso perché non erano stati riconosciuti i sintomi del contagio, allora dovresti trovarti d'accordo con lui... Visto che tutto pare sia partito da lì!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè scusa , non dicevi che bisogna attenersi alle notizie ufficiali per non dare adito alle bufale, e alla controinformazione disfattista?


Se ti dico che sto aspettando io l'esito di un tampone relativo a una persona di Codogno con cui siamo stati in contatto è un'informazione per me vera, non una bufala presa dal web. Poi hai il diritto di non crederci.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno appena detto che faranno tamponi solo a chi ha sintomi e che è stato in contatto con qualcuno risultato a rischio
> Quindi se hai i sintomi ma giustamente non conosci tutte le persone con cui sei entrato in contatto , ti attacchi


E' dell'ospedale di Codogno. Più in contatto di così.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È stato fatto troppo non troppo poco!
> In Francia in Germania in Inghilterra in Spagna non hanno enfatizzato come noi.... Non hanno fatto sicuramente i controlli che abbiamo fatto noi.
> 
> e comunque qualunque cosa si potesse fare sarebbe sempre stata criticata dall'opposizione.
> ...


Stany, mezzo mondo se non tutto ci ha chiuso o sta per chiuderci le porte in faccia, a noi e ai paesi dove il coronavirus è più diffuso.
Dall'India al Kuwait alla Giordania passando per Madagascar e Romania etc.
Saranno tutti scemi nel resto del pianeta, mah!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È stato fatto troppo non troppo poco!
> In Francia in Germania in Inghilterra in Spagna non hanno enfatizzato come noi.... Non hanno fatto sicuramente i controlli che abbiamo fatto noi.
> 
> e comunque qualunque cosa si potesse fare sarebbe sempre stata criticata dall'opposizione.
> ...


Hai visto la diretta ieri sera su Raidue?
Hai sentito cosa ha detto Conte?
E' stato ribadito ufficialmente che il nuovo coronavirus è mortale per il 2% dei contagiati, ma che preoccupa la sua diffusione, in quanto potrebbe far collassare il nostro sistema sanitario.
E che il fattore r0 in questo momento è 2,2 e deve scendere sotto 1.
A questo servono le misure di contenimento.
E' stato ribadito di non dare ascolto alle cavolate diffuse dal web che lo paragonano a una normale influenza o enfatizzano la situazione creando panico. Questo Conte, che non è stato messo in discussione sotto questo punto da nessuno (le contestazioni sono arrivate sul ritardo e sulla scarsità di risorse messe a disposizione).
E' stato un invito al popolo italiano ad attenersi alle prescrizioni.
Probabilmente sulla Rai lo trovi.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> *Certo, ma dipende dai vertici apicali dello stato*? Oppure della inosservanza delle prescrizioni cui non si è attenuta, in questo caso , una ASL o un dipartimento di essa? Oppure l'osservanza pedestre di un protocollo ?
> Questo non lo so; so però che secondo il buon senso comune qualcosa non ha funzionato.
> E lo trovo paradossale come la vicenda dei turisti italiani alle Mauritius.


Sai come vengono nominati i direttori sanitari?








						Sanità, il Pd invita a cambiare i criteri di nomina dei direttori
					

Si punta a privilegiare solo il merito e non le “conoscenze”.




					www.quotidianodellumbria.it


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stany, mezzo mondo se non tutto ci ha chiuso o sta per chiuderci le porte in faccia, a noi e ai paesi dove il coronavirus è più diffuso.
> Dall'India al Kuwait alla Giordania passando per Madagascar e Romania etc.
> Saranno tutti scemi nel resto del pianeta, mah!View attachment 8883


No, ripeto, gli scemi siamo noi!
 ripeto ieri in Germania mi hanno detto che non sono così nè preoccupati né fanno così tante rilevazioni... E pertanto hanno fatto emergere così tanti casi! 
Secondo te in Corea del Nord non c'è nemmeno un caso? 
Ieri Galimberti su la7 ha spiegato molto bene quali sono i termini del fenomeno rispetto all'impatto mediatico; riassumendo ha detto che la paura per antonomasia è circoscritta ad una causa individuabile e tangibile, l'angoscia che può provocare un virus come questo, non è solo paura ,ovvero è una paura indefinita verso un qualche cosa di indefinito ed intangibile. Pertanto fa comodo a  tutti gli altri spostare il focus circoscrivendo ad una regione o ad uno stato il motivo della paura ,ed è quello che sta succedendo: ha pure detto che gli altri sono più furbi di noi spostando la paura interna verso l'esterno. Considerando  che,  come è atteso, l'epidemia si diffonderà con gli stessi numeri anche nei paesi in cui oggi apparentemente non c'è una probabilità di escalation.

Che poi a ben guardare è tutto partito dalla vostra regione eh!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No, ripeto, gli scemi siamo noi!
> ripeto ieri in Germania mi hanno detto che non sono così nè preoccupati né fanno così tante rilevazioni... E pertanto hanno fatto emergere così tanti casi!
> Secondo te in Corea del Nord non c'è nemmeno un caso?
> Ieri Galimberti su la7 ha spiegato molto bene quali sono i termini del fenomeno rispetto all'impatto mediatico; riassumendo ha detto che la paura ye circoscritta ad una causa individuabile e tangibile, l'angoscia che può provocare un virus come questo, non è solo paura ,ovvero è una paura indefinita verso un qualche cosa di indefinito ed intangibile. Pertanto fa comodo a  tutti gli altri spostare il focus circoscrivendo ad una regione o ad uno stato il motivo della paura ,ed è quello che sta succedendo: ha pure detto che gli altri sono più furbi di noi spostando la paura interna verso l'esterno. Considerando  che,  come è atteso, l'epidemia si diffonderà con gli stessi numeri anche nei paesi in cui oggi apparentemente non c'è una probabilità di escalation.


Io continuo a spiegarlo, ma Conte e Pazienza sono stati più esaustivi di me ieri sera.
Ho cercato su Raiplay la diretta di ieri sera dalla Camera dei Deputati ma non l'ho trovata.
"Camera dei Deputati: informativa riguardante l’emergenza epidemiologica da Coronavirus", su Raidue.
Riassumo brevemente:
è un virus letale per il 2% della popolazione, che richiede assistenza medica per il 15%, che ha un r0 di 2,2 e che quindi può contagiare parecchie persone. Non esiste vaccino, esistono solo cure per i sintomi, che se applicate ai pazienti che le necessitano consentono loro di sopravvivere.
Il problema è che se non si contiene la diffusione il nostro sistema sanitario non sarà in grado di gestire tutte le emergenze e potrà collassare.
Allo stato attuale la situazione è sotto controllo perché sono state effettuate manovre di contenimento e ci sono sufficienti risorse per tutti i pazienti.
Ha poi fatto appello all'unità di tutte le forze politiche e degli italiani.
Qualcun altro dopo di lui ha criticato l'assenza di un coordinamento europeo, e su questo possiamo anche essere d'accordo, ma non mi stupisce.
Il fatto che ogni paese europeo pensi ai cazzi suoi non è una novità.
Il resto del mondo fa altrettanto e infatti ci ha praticamente "bloccati" come uno stalker su una chat.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io continuo a spiegarlo, ma Conte è stato più esaustivo di me ieri sera.
> Ho cercato su Raiplay la diretta di ieri sera dalla Camera dei Deputati ma non l'ho trovata.
> Riassumo brevemente:
> è un virus letale per il 2% della popolazione, che richiede assistenza medica per il 15%, che ha un r0 di 2,2 e che quindi può contagiare parecchie persone. Non esiste vaccino, esistono solo cure per i sintomi, che se applicate ai pazienti che le necessitano consentono loro di sopravvivere.
> ...


sì vabbè ma le stesse caratteristiche l'avranno anche gli altri adesso sappiamo che pure in Danimarca ce n'è uno.... Il discorso è sempre quello e semplice... O siamo stati particolarmente sfigati,oppure ci siamo autodenunciati in maniera eccessiva
Le caratteristiche del contagio : la letalià, la percentuale di guarigione, di infezione in base alle fattispecie delle caratteristiche  della popolazione , ancorché suscettibili di revisione ed aggiornamento relativamente ad una osservazione scientifica nel divenire, le conosciamo a memoria. Ma queste sono indipendenti dalla gestione politica della vicenda e da come mediaticamente venga trattata.   Ripeto: la conflittualità politica non ha fatto altro che amplificare un fenomeno  che ci costerà immensamente dal punto di vista economico.
un'altra cosa strana è  che non ci siano gli ispettori della sanità dell'organismo mondiale ,oppure anche quelli dell'Europa che si confrontano sui
 dati che "diamo".... 
Noi correttamente dal punto di vista etico ci stiamo auto denunciando, sapendo che nessun altro lo fa come noi. E non troviamo di meglio che fare delle bagarre  nei talk show o nelle trasmissioni di informazione pubblica, per far ridere ancora di più gli altri...
Questa è la vera vergogna.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> sì vabbè ma le stesse caratteristiche l'avranno anche gli altri adesso sappiamo che pure in Danimarca ce n'è uno.... Il discorso è sempre quello e semplice... O siamo stati particolarmente sfigati,oppure ci siamo autodenunciati in maniera eccessiva


Veramente non è autodenuncia, è il governo di un fenomeno imprevisto.
Si è agito in maniera corretta dopo la scoperta del focolaio.
Se altri stati nascondono il fenomeno, come fece la Cina, ne risponderanno ai loro cittadini.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Veramente non è autodenuncia, è il governo di un fenomeno imprevisto.
> Si è agito in maniera corretta dopo la scoperta del focolaio.
> Se altri stati nascondono il fenomeno, come fece la Cina, ne risponderanno ai loro cittadini.


Ah allora abbiamo deciso in maniera corretta ok!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Non tutti i Mali vengono per nuocere


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Commento sul Fatto Quotidiano, ma quanti ne sto leggendo simili a questo.
#AbbracciaUnPadano       #RaspaDuraLibera          #ToccheràAncheAVoi        #EiRazzistiSaremmoNoiPoi.      #MavadaVidCiap


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non tutti i Mali vengono per nuocereView attachment 8886


La gente avrà tempo di studiare grammatica.
6) traffico e smog sono due soggetti, il verbo va al plurale.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gente avrà tempo di studiare grammatica.
> 6) traffico e smog sono due soggetti, il verbo va al plurale.




Ottimista!!!!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Molto milanese...


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Molto tedesco


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sa che ieri sera le parole di Conte non le ha ascoltate nessuno.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che ieri sera le parole di Conte non le ha ascoltate nessuno.
> View attachment 8892View attachment 8893View attachment 8895View attachment 8896View attachment 8899


È bello vedere che nei momenti di difficoltà il paese risponde con una voce sola


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Sto scorrendo le notizie del Corriere... Sembra di vivere in una realtà schizofrenica.
L'OMS che dice che il virus si può controllare come dimostra l'esempio cinese.
Non se lo caga nessuno. Figure istituzionali, cittadini, chiunque.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Va ribadito anche che oggi tutti le informazioni relative alla positività non possono essere più diffuse dall'ospedale dove il paziente viene assistito ma devono ricevere l'imprimatur da Roma.  Ci sono quindi dei ritardi.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va ribadito anche che oggi tutti le informazioni relative alla positività non possono essere più diffuse dall'ospedale dove il paziente viene assistito ma devono ricevere l'imprimatur da Roma.  Ci sono quindi dei ritardi.


Tu ancora in attesa per il tuo contatto con Codogno ?


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu ancora in attesa per il tuo contatto con Codogno ?


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

La responsabilità di chi governa è enorme ed è una cosa complessa perché deve conciliare il rispetto della verità, l'informazione puntuale con la rassicurazione e la tutela della società sia dal panico sia per gli aspetti produttivi. Per questo i messaggi sono contraddittori. Poi la stampa è finalizzata da troppo tempo a cercare di creare scontento e non è stata in grado di cambiare strategia. Non credo che sia stato tutto voluto, anzi. Più facilmente non hanno saputo tenere conto della complessità delle conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

E di fronte alla paura di morire non contano cultura, politica o competenze, conta la capacità di gestire emotivamente l'idea della morte. I progressi hanno portato persone settantenni a sentirsi orfani per la perdita di un genitore ultranovantenne. Perdere chi si ama è doloroso, ma sembra ormai che la morte sia sempre causa di qualcosa di evitabile. In The Irishman, che ho appena visto, quasi tutti i personaggi, reali, muoiono ammazzati. A un certo punto comunicano a De Niro (killer longevo) la morte di uno e lui chiede chi è stato, ma quello era morto di cancro. Sembrava strano che non fosse stata una pallottola. Invece da noi muore un 98enne e si chiede come mai, cosa hanno sbagliato i medici per non fargli superare i 100.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Ma non dicevano che erano pronti se il coronavirus arrivava ?


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità di chi governa è enorme ed è una cosa complessa perché deve conciliare il rispetto della verità, l'informazione puntuale con la rassicurazione e la tutela della società sia dal panico sia per gli aspetti produttivi. Per questo i messaggi sono contraddittori. Poi la stampa è finalizzata da troppo tempo a cercare di creare scontento e non è stata in grado di cambiare strategia. Non credo che sia stato tutto voluto, anzi. Più facilmente non hanno saputo tenere conto della complessità delle conseguenze.


Da uno che si mette la mascherina all'altro che va a farsi lo spritz sui Navigli, fino al terzo che approfitta dell'occasione per farsi il giro al Quirinale direi che qui si è badato molto ai propri interessi di partito o personali piuttosto che a governare la situazione.
I giornali da tempo ricevono finanziamenti pubblici e sono schierati, quindi hanno linee editoriali conformi a quelle del partito di riferimento.
A parte quelli minori che fanno solo il copia e incolla delle notizie Ansa.
Io mi sarei atteso un messaggio alla nazione a reti unificate di Mattarella o Conte domenica, un discorso equilibrato come quello che ha fatto Conte in parlamento solo mercoledì.
Da un mio contatto FB copio: #aveterottoilcazzo. su 61 milioni solo 650 casi e nello tempo guariscono. State facendo morire un paese per cosa?

Ecco: i social sono pieni di persone che avendo avuto un danno economico o anche solo delle limitazioni nella qualità di vita si sono rotte il cazzo di dover subire limitazioni a causa del virus e non hanno neppure capito perché.
Gente che pensa sia un raffreddore, gente che vuole andare al cinema, in palestra, riaprire i bar, i corsi, o anche solo mandare i figli a scuola perché non sa come gestirli. A questa gente non puoi dare un'informazione schizofrenica, perché ha bisogno di una linea univoca e severa nella gestione, altrimenti si ribellerà sempre non avendo già per ragioni pregresse alcuna fiducia nelle istituzioni.
Abbiamo fatto come le coppie, padre e madre, in perenne disaccordo tra loro sull'educazione dei figli.
Che ovviamente a un certo punto se ne sbattono di entrambi.








						Salvini apre al governo di unità: "Via Conte e la Lega c'è per accompagnare il Paese al voto". E sale al Quirinale
					

Il leader leghista ricevuto da Mattarella.  "E' complicato fare una campagna referendaria sul taglio dei parlamentari  con intere zone in qu…




					www.repubblica.it
				











						Coronavirus, Zingaretti aperitivo pubblico a Milano: "Niente panico, isolare i focolai. Il governissimo? Non c'è la crisi".
					

Il segretario dem alla manifestazione organizzata dal partito con i giovani nella zona dei Navigli




					www.repubblica.it
				











						Coronavirus, Fontana e la mascherina: "Reazioni assurde" - Cronaca - ilgiorno.it
					

Il presidente della Regione in quarantena:"La diretta web? Bisognava fare in fretta. I casi caleranno, ora pensiamo alle imprese"




					www.ilgiorno.it


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma non dicevano che erano pronti se il coronavirus arrivava ?


Pronti per un tot. Qui il numero è risultato probabilmente superiore alle aspettative.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pronti per un tot. Qui il numero è risultato probabilmente superiore alle aspettative.


Ah, si come la neve. Se è più di mezzo centimetro si ferma mezza Italia


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah, si come la neve. Se è più di mezzo centimetro si ferma mezza Italia


Mia moglie ebbe una polmonite interstiziale 7 anni fa.
Non è una cosa bella, perché non c'è cura.
Si rivolse a un ospedale abbastanza grande, fu visitata da uno pneumologo che  dichiarò che  non aveva alcuna possibilità di seguirla o di ricoverarla in quanto era già oltre il limite delle disponibilità della struttura.
I posti sono limitati.


----------



## Gennaro73 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti a me non preoccupa il virus
> Sono schifata da come è stata gestita la cosa
> Siamo passati da “è tutto sotto controllo” a “non ci aspettavamo una situazione così”
> Allora che cavolo avevi sotto controllo ?


Bestiale!

E quello (Fountain), che si è fatto il video con la mascherina al volto?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'atmosfera è quasi surreale. E' un giorno feriale, i vagoni della metropolitana sono quasi vuoti, ci sono posti a sedere, di solito fatico a trovare spazio in piedi.
> I tornelli sono sgombri, non c'è la solita fila, le gente che spinge, quello a cui non funziona la tessera che blocca tutti.
> Alcune persone hanno la mascherina. Sono perlopiù ragazze, quasi sempre turisti ad indossarla.
> Altri hanno la sciarpa o il bavero del giaccone a nascondere la bocca.
> ...


News ?
Qualcuno di Lodi, Cremona o Bergamo ?


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> News ?
> Qualcuno di Lodi, Cremona o Bergamo ?


Oggi è morto in provincia di Bergamo un medico compaesano di un mio conoscente. 61 anni. La prima vittima che prima di contrarre il virus era sana. Morta nel giro di una settimana.








						È morto Ivo Cilesi, il dottore della doll therapy - Prima Bergamo
					

È morto Ivo Cilesi, colpito improvvisamente da coronavirus. Pedagogista, psicopedagogista, musico-terapeuta, specializzato in musicoterapia clinica presso il Royal Hospital di Londra. Aveva 61 anni, genovese di origine (laureato in Pedagogia presso l’Università degli Studi di Genova), ma...




					primabergamo.it
				



Per il resto credo che ormai il virus sia sparso a casaccio per tutta la Lombardia.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi è morto in provincia di Bergamo un medico compaesano di un mio conoscente. 61 anni. La prima vittima che prima di contrarre il virus era sana. Morta nel giro di una settimana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mamma mia.
Gli ospedali di Lodi e Crema sono in difficoltà: medici ed infermieri contagiati in terapia intensiva.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mamma mia.
> Gli ospedali di Lodi e Crema sono in difficoltà: medici ed infermieri contagiati in terapia intensiva.


Sì, conosco chi lavora a Lodi, ne abbiamo parlato.
E' che si ammalano anche i medici, eh.


----------



## Darietto (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per il resto credo che ormai il virus sia sparso a casaccio per tutta la Lombardia.


rispetto agli altri virus, che si diffusero ovunque in europa e nel mondo, questo è stranamente selettivo.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> rispetto agli altri virus, che si diffusero ovunque in europa e nel mondo, questo è stranamente selettivo.


Pizza Corona


----------



## Darietto (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità di chi governa è enorme ed è una cosa complessa perché deve conciliare il rispetto della verità, l'informazione puntuale con la rassicurazione e la tutela della società sia dal panico sia per gli aspetti produttivi.
> 
> Per questo i messaggi sono contraddittori. Poi la stampa è finalizzata da troppo tempo a cercare di creare scontento e non è stata in grado di cambiare strategia. Non credo che sia stato tutto voluto, anzi. Più facilmente *non hanno saputo tenere conto della complessità delle conseguenze.*


E' come l'altro discorso sulla perenne condizione di "apprendistato". Quindi secondo te è credibile che professionisti con due lauree, master ecc, poi si perdono nell'abc della comunicazione?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> E' come l'altro discorso sulla perenne condizione di "apprendistato". Quindi secondo te è credibile che professionisti con due lauree, master ecc, poi si perdono nell'abc della comunicazione?


A B. C ?


----------



## Darietto (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A B. C ?


non capisco l'appunto.

aspetta, non dirmi che ti riferisci al fatto che si scrive ABC in stampatello? Già l'appunto sul "d'avvero" (che era un errore ovvio) è stato sgradevole. Come lo è sempre, quando il maestrino/a di turno f anotare il refuso.

ma ribadisco: è credibile che professionisti con due lauree, master ecc, poi si perdono nell'a:b-c.= della comunicazione?      Puoi metterla come vuoi, ma il punto non cambia il senso della domanda

che poi, ritieni doveroso correggere un pinco pallino qualunque che scrive in un forum di anonimi, ma giustifichi l'incompetenza di professionisti pagati (e anche tanto), ma che non sono in grado di fare bene il loro mestiere


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2020)

Risolto il problema delle pensioni


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> non capisco l'appunto.
> 
> aspetta, non dirmi che ti riferisci al fatto che si scrive ABC in stampatello? Già l'appunto sul "d'avvero" (che era un errore ovvio) è stato sgradevole. Come lo è sempre, quando il maestrino/a di turno f anotare il refuso.
> 
> ...


Dicevo che non è a b c . È molto complesso rivolgersi a tutti


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo che non è a b c . È molto complesso rivolgersi a tutti


Se non sai farlo, non fai il politico.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se non sai farlo, non fai il politico.


Eheeeee


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)




----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2020)

Cinque domande sulle vittime. Ecco chi sono i morti col Coronavirus
					

L'età media delle vittime è di 81 anni. Due terzi di loro doveva fare i conti con malattie pregresse. Nella maggior parte dei casi il coronavirus è stata una concausa del decesso




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cinque domande sulle vittime. Ecco chi sono i morti col Coronavirus
> 
> 
> L'età media delle vittime è di 81 anni. Due terzi di loro doveva fare i conti con malattie pregresse. Nella maggior parte dei casi il coronavirus è stata una concausa del decesso
> ...


Non sono i morti che ci interessano, anche se nella mia fascia di età rappresentano il 2,8%  dei contagiati, che è comunque un'enormità.
E' l'aumento degli ospedalizzati.
E' ovvio che se l'aumento del contagio prosegue secondo una curva esponenziale ci ritroveremo con una quantità di ospedalizzando enormemente superiore alle possibilità del nostro sistema sanitario in breve tempo.
Vuol dire poter curare una limitata parte dei pazienti che si presentano in ospedale e lasciar morire gli altri.
Tu riesci a immaginarti cosa può comportare avere 10 pazienti in attesa e dover scegliere di curarne uno solo con gli altri che muoiono nei reparti di isolamento lontani da tutti i parenti e amici, da soli?
Che reazioni può produrre nella popolazione? Altro che Pronto Soccorso devastato di Napoli.
Al Sud già ora la situazione ospedaliera è drammatica in certe aree.
Sicilia, Calabria...
Le misure prese in atto hanno lo scopo di ridurre le interazioni tra gli individui, che è l'unico modo che ha il virus di crescere nella popolazione.
Se la curva si abbassa, smette di essere esponenziale e il numero dei casi risulta gestibile come ora, ce la faremo.
Se il trend non si inverte, necessariamente le limitazioni dovranno essere più drastiche.
Io spero veramente che la chiusura delle scuole e di tante attività in questo periodo - che dovrà essere perpetuata a lungo ancora - siano servite.
Però non ci scommetterei 100 euro.
Purtroppo mai come in questo caso si è vista la mancanza di un progetto europeo di coordinamento comune e allo stesso tempo una certa incapacità della politica italiana di reagire adeguatamente.
Detto proprio esplicitamente: che cazzo ha fatto l'Europa per evitare questo disastro?
Alle imprese private impongono normative per la sicurezza, piani di evacuazioni, controlli sanitari.
Io non ho visto la preparazione di un efficace piano europeo comune di gestione e di controllo sul virus. 
Siamo qui ora a darci la colpa l'uno con l'altro.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2020)

Allarme coronavirus: vietato entrare e uscire dalla Lombardia e 14 province fino al 3 aprile
					

Nel decreto, che interessa 16 milioni di persone, anche Asti e Alessandria, Vercelli, Novara e verbano Cusio Ossola. Via libera solo per «indifferibili esigent…




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## bluestar02 (17 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a parte che è bastato che si sapesse del focolaio perchè all'estero corressero ai ripari contro gli italiani, in modo legittimo, sia chiaro.
> 
> in questi casi scatta l'istinto di autoconservazione e tutti si tutelano.
> 
> l'accusa di soffiare sul fuoco può venire tranquillamente ribaltata con l'accusa di aver sottovalutato la faccenda da parte di media di sinistra e governo.   1-1 e palla la centro.


Sì certo Però quando capitano di volerci tutelare verso gli altri se voleva chiuderla frontiera nei confronti dei cittadini cinesi per il rientro in Italia sei un razzista e nazista


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Allarme coronavirus: vietato entrare e uscire dalla Lombardia e 14 province fino al 3 aprile
> 
> 
> Nel decreto, che interessa 16 milioni di persone, anche Asti e Alessandria, Vercelli, Novara e verbano Cusio Ossola. Via libera solo per «indifferibili esigent…
> ...


E in queste condizioni è possibile, ma è possibile che lascino a Milano la metropolitana affollata ?
Le corse vanno aumentate per evitare l’affollamento !!!
Insomma... una cazzata dopo l’altra !
Boh boh


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sì certo Però quando capitano di volerci tutelare verso gli altri se voleva chiuderla frontiera nei confronti dei cittadini cinesi per il rientro in Italia sei un razzista e nazista


SONO STATI CHIUSI subito tutti i voli dalla CINA, cosa che NON hanno fatto gli altri paesi europei.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SONO STATI CHIUSI subito tutti i voli dalla CINA, cosa che NON hanno fatto gli altri paesi europei.


Andavano chiuse le coincidenze 
Non sono mica scemi i cinesi era ovvio che non arrivassero con voli diretti


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Va beh, è andata come è andata.
A fine pandemia potremo giudicare dai risultati ottenuti e dalle conseguenze chi ha operato meglio. 
Per ora ci stiamo avviando alla pole position per quanto riguarda il numero di morti in tutto il mondo e percentualmente lo siamo già da un po' avendo superato la Cina. 
Cosa che tentiamo di giustificare dicendo che gli altri nascondono etc.: resta un dato di fatto nunerico.
Oggi secondo il governo sarebbe il giorno del picco.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

Però anche vero che stiamo contando i morti inserendo persone per cui il corona virus è stata una concausa. Se già contassimo i morti che erano sani fino a quel momento la stuazione cambierebbe. Altro dato che non viene mai specificato perchè farebbero  meno clamore 
Una mia amica lavoa in una casa i riposo, 24 morti. 4 anni fa o 5 quando ci fu quella brutta forma influenzale ne morirono 31. Qualcuno ricorda la 
notizia?
Il vicino di mia mamma è lettizzato da 4 anni, disorientto e nutrito meccanicamente. La dottoressa ha detto di rendere tutte le misure necessarie ai parenti per evitare il virus che ovviamente sarebbe mortale
Dovesse accadere rientrerebbe tra i morti di corona virus. Mah


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Andavano chiuse le coincidenze
> Non sono mica scemi i cinesi era ovvio che non arrivassero con voli diretti


Non l'ha fatto nessuno,solo la Corea del Nord.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Andavano chiuse le coincidenze
> Non sono mica scemi i cinesi era ovvio che non arrivassero con voli diretti


Ma gli altri paesi hanno fatto meno di noi.
Quindi chiudere tutto e mettere in quarantena i cittadini italiani o residenti in Italia provenienti da qualsiasi paese estero forse (io penso di no) avrebbe potuto essere efficace, ma avrebbe significato mettere in quarantena  tutti i viaggiatori perché, ora ci è chiaro, chiunque in aeroporto avrebbe potuto essere contagiato.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, è andata come è andata.
> A fine pandemia potremo giudicare dai risultati ottenuti e dalle conseguenze chi ha operato meglio.
> Per ora ci stiamo avviando alla pole position per quanto riguarda il numero di morti in tutto il mondo e percentualmente lo siamo già da un po' avendo superato la Cina.
> Cosa che tentiamo di giustificare dicendo che gli altri nascondono etc.: resta un dato di fatto nunerico.
> Oggi secondo il governo sarebbe il giorno del picco.


Siamo un paese di vecchi...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli altri paesi hanno fatto meno di noi.
> Quindi chiudere tutto e mettere in quarantena i cittadini italiani o residenti in Italia provenienti da qualsiasi paese estero forse (io penso di no) avrebbe potuto essere efficace, ma avrebbe significato mettere in quarantena  tutti i viaggiatori perché, ora ci è chiaro, chiunque in aeroporto avrebbe potuto essere contagiato.


non avremmo messo in quarantena un'interna nazione però


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non avremmo messo in quarantena un'interna nazione però


Non c’è controprova. Però vista la diffusione del contagio, credo irrealizzabile. 
Fra sei mesi vedremo cosa ha funzionato meglio.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Siamo un paese di vecchi...


Tutta l'Europa lo è.
Noi un pochino di più, ma non in maniera così determinante.  L'est è un po' più giovane.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non avremmo messo in quarantena un'interna nazione però


Ci stanno arrivando tutti, comunque.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tutta l'Europa lo è.
> Noi un pochino di più, ma non in maniera così determinante.  L'est è un po' più giovane.


SIAMO NELLA MERDA PER QUESTO;
Cit noisiamopronti.it

A oggi le nazioni “super-anziane”, come vengono definite nel rapporto Moody’s (link) sull’invecchiamento della popolazione mondiale gli stati con più del 20 per cento della popolazione sopra i 65 anni, sono* Germania, Italia e Giappone*.

Tieni conto che noi abbiamo 5000 posti in rianimazione,in Germania 26000,in Giappone: cit Wikipedia:
Nel 2008 il numero di letti di terapia intensiva per 1.000 persone era 8,1, che era più alto che in altri paesi OCSE come gli Stati Uniti (2,7).[9] I confronti basati su questo numero possono essere difficili da fare, tuttavia, poiché il 34% dei pazienti erano ammessi negli ospedali per più di 30 giorni anche in letti che erano classificati di terapia intensiva.
..........
stando alle proporzioni noi dovremmo avere 60000 posti in rianimazione per avere il tasso che ha il  Giappone. Non ne abbiamo nemmeno un decimo!

Però abbiamo un lampione stradale ogni 10 abitanti in Germania solo 5!


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> SIAMO NELLA MERDA PER QUESTO;
> Cit noisiamopronti.it
> 
> A oggi le nazioni “super-anziane”, come vengono definite nel rapporto Moody’s (link) sull’invecchiamento della popolazione mondiale gli stati con più del 20 per cento della popolazione sopra i 65 anni, sono* Germania, Italia e Giappone*.
> ...


Nessun sistema sanitario può permettersi di mantenere quei numeri.
Questa è una tegola che ti cade in testa.
Purtroppo non puoi sempre mettere il casco in testa. L'unica cosa che si può fare ora è starsene buonini a casa, limitare le uscite e non lamentarsi di questo o di non vedere l'amante. 
Passerà, sperando di lasciarci tutti vivi.
Poi prenderemo i forconi, se sarà necessario.
Ora... Godiamoci il tempo a casa.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nessun sistema sanitario può permettersi di mantenere quei numeri.
> Questa è una tegola che ti cade in testa.
> Purtroppo non puoi sempre mettere il casco in testa. L'unica cosa che si può fare ora è starsene buonini a casa, limitare le uscite e non lamentarsi di questo o di non vedere l'amante.
> Passerà, sperando di lasciarci tutti vivi.
> ...


Il Giappone al secondo debito pubblico più elevato al mondo, ma la differenza che ha la sovranità monetaria mentre noi dobbiamo essere sottoposti ai vincoli della troika! E questi sono i risultati.
Non dico che fosse meglio 100 anni fa quando prendevano i giovani obbligandoli a fare la carne da macello in guerra! La gente moriva senza cura senza medicinali, ma cazz dico che oggi potrebbe essere meglio gestendo le risorse in modo più corretto. Diciamo che oggi Quelli sacrificabili sono gli anziani mentre 100 anni fa erano i giovani. La valutazione viene data in base alla categoria A cui si appartiene.....
Starsene starsene buoni a casa come dici va bene; Ma ma se ci saranno gli aiuti economici adeguati, altrimenti altro che Forconi! e non c'è nemmeno bisogno di aspettare che finisca tutta questa storia, Ma che finiscono le risorse economiche nelle famiglie, in chi ha una partita IVA,un commercio un negozio, lavoro in nero.
Aspetta Aspetta che finiscono i risparmi individuali, e i  governanti questo lo sanno ,quindi non si prendono più tempo del necessario per scongiurare una rivolta.
A forza di Pilloline  con iniezione di micro liquidità ci faranno restare a galla con la bocca appena al di fuori della merda.
Per tutti gli altri c'è MasterCard


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il Giappone al secondo debito pubblico più elevato al mondo, ma la differenza che ha la sovranità monetaria mentre noi dobbiamo essere sottoposti ai vincoli della troika! E questi sono i risultati.
> Non dico che fosse meglio 100 anni fa quando prendevano i giovani obbligandoli a fare la carne da macello in guerra! La gente moriva senza cura senza medicinali, ma cazz dico che oggi potrebbe essere meglio gestendo le risorse in modo più corretto. Diciamo che oggi Quelli sacrificabili sono gli anziani mentre 100 anni fa erano i giovani. La valutazione viene data in base alla categoria A cui si appartiene.....
> Starsene starsene buoni a casa come dici va bene; Ma ma se ci saranno gli aiuti economici adeguati, altrimenti altro che Forconi! e non c'è nemmeno bisogno di aspettare che finisca tutta questa storia, Ma che finiscono le risorse economiche nelle famiglie, in chi ha una partita IVA,un commercio un negozio, lavoro in nero.
> Aspetta Aspetta che finiscono i risparmi individuali, e i  governanti questo lo sanno ,quindi non si prendono più tempo del necessario per scongiurare una rivolta.
> ...


Sì Stany, ma al momento non vedo soluzioni.
Se avessimo il vaccino potremmo uscirne ora.
Senza non hai modo.
L'emergenza terminerà quando ci saranno 0 casi per 2 periodi di incubazione, ma questo deve avvenire a livello mondiale perché si riesca a riaprire le frontiere  come prima.
E neanche puoi dire chisenefrega: saresti isolato da tutti, neanche più comprerebbero il parmigiano da te, capisci?
Dobbiamo sopravvivere il più possibile, anche economicamente, si intende. Per ora.
In fin dei conti Boris ha detto l'unica cosa giusta: l'immunità di gregge è necessaria.
La ottieni col vaccino oppure speri che il virus si indebolisca e diventi meno contagioso.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì Stany, ma al momento non vedo soluzioni.
> Se avessimo il vaccino potremmo uscirne ora.
> Senza non hai modo.
> L'emergenza terminerà quando ci saranno 0 casi per 2 periodi di incubazione, ma questo deve avvenire a livello mondiale perché si riesca a riaprire le frontiere  come prima.
> ...


Se sopravvive economicamente Se arrivano i soldi....ma 600 euro al mese per chi ha un negozio ,o fa il rappresentante, o ha un bar,in ristorante ,fanno ridere....Ed io ho un reddito fisso e per ora , garantito....parlo per chi potrà resistere fino ad un certo punto.
Il parmigiano la mortadella prosciutto di Parma già viene commercializzato con l'italian sounding.... E ce lo stanno già mettendo in c*** da mo!


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se sopravvive economicamente Se arrivano i soldi....ma 600 euro al mese per chi ha un negozio ,o fa il rappresentante, o ha un bar,in ristorante ,fanno ridere....Ed io ho un reddito fisso e per ora , garantito....parlo per chi potrà resistere fino ad un certo punto.
> Il parmigiano la mortadella prosciutto di Parma già viene commercializzato con l'italian sounding.... E ce lo stanno già mettendo in c*** da mo!


Sì, ma capisci che i soldi arrivano se entrano...
Guardiamo in faccia la realtà, se anche ci trovassimo con 0 casi tra un mese in tutta Italia, ci vorrebbe ancora un mese per dichiarare la fine dell'emergenza.
E per quell'epoca lo scenario internazionale potrebbe essere molto diverso da adesso.
Con che fai ripartire le fabbriche se solo l'imballo dsl pomodoro è stampato in Cina o in Romania e non passa più attraverso le frontiere o deve fare quarantena?
Allo stato attuale nessuno ha una soluzione.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però anche vero che stiamo contando i morti inserendo persone per cui il corona virus è stata una concausa. Se già contassimo i morti che erano sani fino a quel momento la stuazione cambierebbe. Altro dato che non viene mai specificato perchè farebbero  meno clamore
> Una mia amica lavoa in una casa i riposo, 24 morti. 4 anni fa o 5 quando ci fu quella brutta forma influenzale ne morirono 31. Qualcuno ricorda la
> notizia?
> Il vicino di mia mamma è lettizzato da 4 anni, disorientto e nutrito meccanicamente. La dottoressa ha detto di rendere tutte le misure necessarie ai parenti per evitare il virus che ovviamente sarebbe mortale
> Dovesse accadere rientrerebbe tra i morti di corona virus. Mah


una morìa in una singola casa di riposo è un fatto isolato.   qui stiamo parlando del fatto che nelle case di riposo tra Bergamo e Brescia in questo momento è in corso una strage.

Parlato mezzora fa con un mio cliente che ha un'agenzia di pompe funebri a Mazzano, stanno cominciando a far fatica a reperire pure le bare e per cremare una salma c'è da aspettare dei giorni, dalla coda che c'è.

sono le dimensioni del fenomeno che stanno facendo la differenza


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se sopravvive economicamente Se arrivano i soldi....ma 600 euro al mese per chi ha un negozio ,o fa il rappresentante, o ha un bar,in ristorante ,fanno ridere....Ed io ho un reddito fisso e per ora , garantito....parlo per chi potrà resistere fino ad un certo punto.
> Il parmigiano la mortadella prosciutto di Parma già viene commercializzato con l'italian sounding.... E ce lo stanno già mettendo in c*** da mo!


600 euro per chi come me in questo momento campa solo di qualche spedizione, sono una presa per il culo, ma so che quello al massimo per ora posso avere.

già adesso mi trovo con tutti gli eventi in calendario fino al 31 maggio annullati.  io a fine anno dichiarerò zero, poi fate venire l'agenzia delle entrate a controllare.   così ridiamo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> una morìa in una singola casa di riposo è un fatto isolato.   qui stiamo parlando del fatto che nelle case di riposo tra Bergamo e Brescia in questo momento è in corso una strage.
> 
> Parlato mezzora fa con un mio cliente che ha un'agenzia di pompe funebri a Mazzano, stanno cominciando a far fatica a reperire pure le bare e per cremare una salma c'è da aspettare dei giorni, dalla coda che c'è.
> 
> sono le dimensioni del fenomeno che stanno facendo la differenza


Ma nessuno dice che non sia cosi
Continuo a pensare che le notizie andrebbero date in maniera diversa


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SONO STATI CHIUSI subito tutti i voli dalla CINA, cosa che NON hanno fatto gli altri paesi europei.


Sì ho capito ma non serve assolutamente a nulla Stai parlando con uno che di lavoro fa l'export manager invece di tornare direttamente in Italia dalla Cina faccio scalo a Dubai faccio uno stopover mi godo una nottata Dubai e riprendo il volo il giorno dopo per venire in Italia risultato Io non sono stato escluso Anche se sono un potenziale portatore sano di coronavirus e ho anche risparmiato Sul volo perché il volo con scalo a Dubai costa meno del volo diretto da Shanghai vedi un po' tu


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sì ho capito ma non serve assolutamente a nulla Stai parlando con uno che di lavoro fa l'export manager invece di tornare direttamente in Italia dalla Cina faccio scalo a Dubai faccio uno stopover mi godo una nottata Dubai e riprendo il volo il giorno dopo per venire in Italia risultato Io non sono stato escluso Anche se sono un potenziale portatore sano di coronavirus è oppure risparmiato Sul volo perché il volo con scalo a Dubai costa meno del volo diretto da Shanghai vedi un po' tu


#brunettavsrealtà


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che non sia cosi
> Continuo a pensare che le notizie andrebbero date in maniera diversa


andrebbero anche accolte in maniera diversa.

senza voler fare terrorismo psicologico, ma prendiamo atto che la quarantena non dura solo per questo periodo, ma per tutto il periodo che serve.

adesso è sotto pressione la Lombardia ed anche l'Emilia non sta messa bene, ma non è che se si scavalla il picco a Bergamo allora è fatta.

c'è tutto il centro sud che è alle prime armi, col contagio.   non sia mai che il CV sfondi a Roma, chè poi invece delle mascherine ci serviranno i camion per portare via le salme.

le notizie dovrebbero cominciare a parlare seriamente di come sopravvivere economicamente.   chè altri 2 mesi così ed andiamo a gambe all'aria in tanti, io per primo


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> una morìa in una singola casa di riposo è un fatto isolato.   qui stiamo parlando del fatto che nelle case di riposo tra Bergamo e Brescia in questo momento è in corso una strage.
> 
> Parlato mezzora fa con un mio cliente che ha un'agenzia di pompe funebri a Mazzano, stanno cominciando a far fatica a reperire pure le bare e per cremare una salma c'è da aspettare dei giorni, dalla coda che c'è.
> 
> sono le dimensioni del fenomeno che stanno facendo la differenza


Ed in ogni caso, questi che crepano come mosche non sono in ospedale.

Il che significa che in ospedale non arrivano questi.
Ma altri.

Stanno aumentando i 40enni intubati.
con crolli dalla sera alla mattina, letteralmente.

I medici di base si stanno ammalando, nella bergamasca forse peggio che nel bresciano ma ci si contende il primato.

I medici di base ammalati significa che crolla il filtro con gli ospedali.
E se crolla il filtro con gli ospedali siamo letteralmente fottuti.

Stanno girando anche altre malattie. Si continua a parlare del coronavirus, ma in giro c'è influenza. Più o meno brutta. 
Amica a casa con 38 di febbre in autoisolamento. Nessun tampone perchè non ha tosse.
Altra prescrizione di rx e tampone, tampone non fatto dopo rx pare sia una bronchite curabile con antibiotici.
Non vado avanti con l'elenco sennò so' prolissa 

Quello che voglio dire è che gente che magari ha semplicemente influenza, fila al pronto soccorso e col numero di asintomatici che c'è in giro aumenta il giro del contagio.

E' un domino di cui riprendere il controllo è difficilissimo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ed in ogni caso, questi che crepano come mosche non sono in ospedale.
> 
> Il che significa che in ospedale non arrivano questi.
> Ma altri.
> ...


stanno aumentado i giovani intubati perchè molti sono sfiniti ed essendo sfiniti hanno anche difese immunitarie abbassate.  

certo che ci sono anche gli altri malati.   oltretutto ieri sera parlavano anche del fatto che determinate patologie sono più sensibili al CV per via di alcune legami proteici che faciliterebbero la permeabilità al contagio.  e quello non guarda in faccia alla carta d'identità.

solo che le persone non sono rinchiudibili del tutto, perchè alcune attività proprio non si possono fermare.   come dicevo, quel mio cliente a Mazzano comincia ad avere difficoltà a reperire le bare.  e qualcuno ste bare le deve pur fare.  anche se apparentemente una falegnameria non sarebbe un'attività primaria.  ma il collegamento è tale che almeno il comparto manifatturiero nei fatti è imbloccabile e non dappertutto nelle officine puoi far lavorare la gente a 2 metri di distanza


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stanno aumentado i giovani intubati perchè molti sono sfiniti ed essendo sfiniti hanno anche difese immunitarie abbassate.
> 
> certo che ci sono anche gli altri malati.   oltretutto ieri sera parlavano anche del fatto che determinate patologie sono più sensibili al CV per via di alcune legami proteici che faciliterebbero la permeabilità al contagio.  e quello non guarda in faccia alla carta d'identità.
> 
> solo che le persone non sono rinchiudibili del tutto, perchè alcune attività proprio non si possono fermare.   come dicevo, quel mio cliente a Mazzano comincia ad avere difficoltà a reperire le bare.  e qualcuno ste bare le deve pur fare.  anche se apparentemente una falegnameria non sarebbe un'attività primaria.  ma il collegamento è tale che almeno il comparto manifatturiero nei fatti è imbloccabile e non dappertutto nelle officine puoi far lavorare la gente a 2 metri di distanza



Esatto.

Il punto è che non stanno capendo e in alcuni casi non si sta riuscendo ad usare misure rigide per proteggersi.
Le ditte non reperiscono i presidi.
La settimana scorsa non c'erano disinfettanti.

Mascherine ferme in dogana.

Noi stiamo igienizzando in qualche modo quella che abbiamo.
E lo stesso stanno facendo i miei e mia sorella.
Il farmacista mi ha chiamata stamattina dicendomi che le consegne adesso paiono la settimana prossima.
Lui stesso era teso e spaventato. Protezioni scarse pure per loro.

Sto passando il tempo a spiegare di lasciare fuori le scarpe e giacca da casa, specialmente se si va ad accudire anziani soli.
Non toccare niente fino a che non ci si è lavati per bene le mani.
disinfettare le zampe dei cani.

sto spiegando come igienizzare al meglio la casa.

Come riorganizzare la casa per separare le stanze.

ci sono un sacco di famiglie con contagiati in quarantena a casa, che non sanno organizzare la quarantena.
Non sanno applicare le misure.
E anche spiegate, fanno davvero fatica a capire come fare nel pratico.

E le difese per forza vanno giù.

Anche perchè la gente a casa sclera.
Non riesce a stare a contatto con la tristezza. Ma non si può evitare la tristezza in questo periodo.
Non si può sfuggire la morte.
serve imparare a starci a contatto.

Serve imparare a soffrire.

E qui non stanno chiudendo. Lo smart working non è per tutti, qui non è terzo settore.

E pure loro non riescono a reperire i presidi per proteggere gli operai.

Anche solo a livello di struttura dello spazio lavorativo.
Ci sono aziende che fino a venerdì scorso lavoravano con centinaia di operai nello stesso spazio.

E non penso che riusciranno a riorganizzare in questo periodo di fermo.

Non parlo dei piccoli e medi artigiani e dell'indotto.
Idraulici, elettricisti etc etc
che comunque devono fare le uscite.
Mica che non si rompono le caldaie in questo periodo.

Insomma mi fermo qui.

E' un casino.

Credo che dovremo fare scelte molto drastiche. E sarà una salitaccia dopo.
Non ci penso.

Adesso a mio parere la priorità è l'emergenza.
siamo venuti fuori dalla guerra, si verrà fuori anche da questo.

Adesso serve pensare a contenere e fermare la curva.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sì ho capito ma non serve assolutamente a nulla Stai parlando con uno che di lavoro fa l'export manager invece di tornare direttamente in Italia dalla Cina faccio scalo a Dubai faccio uno stopover mi godo una nottata Dubai e riprendo il volo il giorno dopo per venire in Italia risultato Io non sono stato escluso Anche se sono un potenziale portatore sano di coronavirus e ho anche risparmiato Sul volo perché il volo con scalo a Dubai costa meno del volo diretto da Shanghai vedi un po' tu


È quello che dicevo. 
Però puoi anche isolare una frase.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> andrebbero anche accolte in maniera diversa.
> 
> senza voler fare terrorismo psicologico, ma prendiamo atto che la quarantena non dura solo per questo periodo, ma per tutto il periodo che serve.
> 
> ...


Quasi non ti riconosco


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> andrebbero anche accolte in maniera diversa.
> 
> senza voler fare terrorismo psicologico, ma prendiamo atto che la quarantena non dura solo per questo periodo, ma per tutto il periodo che serve.
> 
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Il punto è che non stanno capendo e in alcuni casi non si sta riuscendo ad usare misure rigide per proteggersi.
> Le ditte non reperiscono i presidi.
> ...


Si ma "adesso" come si sa, semini per raccogliere tra 14 giorni, come oggi raccogli quello che hai seminato 14 giorni fa, etc.. Etc..

Degli sforzi che si fanno oggi non vedi i risultati domani..

Non è sano guardare il bollettino di stasera, e domattina fare un decreto più stringente.
E domani sera guardare il bollettino e farne un altro il giorno dopo, sono scollegate le cose secondo me, sono fuori allineamento cronologico

Ora servono medici e ospedali, e punire duramente con i vigenti decreti chi sgarra

Ma punire subito
Non "poi tra 5 anni si farà il processo e tra 10 ti condannero' a 100 euro di multa"

Insomma.. Serve la dittatura (e si affaccia il famoso pericolo di ritorno del fascismo?...)


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma "adesso" come si sa, semini per raccogliere tra 14 giorni, come oggi raccogli quello che hai seminato 14 giorni fa, etc.. Etc..
> 
> Degli sforzi che si fanno oggi non vedi i risultati domani..
> 
> ...



Sì.

Servirebbe passare al chiudere il coperchio e alzare la fiamma.
ma ripeto, e spero sia chiaro che non è giustificazione, devo aver a che fare con la gente. Tanta.
non ti dico le avventure con le connessioni.
Ieri qui la linea non sosteneva il carico.

E la gente se gli si mette il coperchio serve poi contenerla. E adesso, nonostante tutto, mica se ne rendono conto. Di dover essere contenuti. 
e io non penso ci siano le risorse per farlo, per contenere chi non ha idea di dover essere contenuto. 

qui da me si stanno ammalando i volontari che fanno girare le ambulanze.
E non solo. Si ritrovano a dover scegliere fra lavoro e volontariato.

chi guida le ambulanze?

E chi contiene la massa di imbecilli che escono continuamente?

Servirebbe la dittatura. Sì. Il pugno di ferro.

Ma io non penso che ce la facciano.

E provano a muoversi lentamente.
La gente non sta collaborando come dovrebbe.
Non si sta impegnando come dovrebbe.

Nonostante qui da noi i bollettini non siano numeri ma persone con nome e cognome, magari ci avevi bevuto il cazzo di aperitivo la settimana scorsa (immagina una sfilza di parolacce e bestemmia dalla mia dolce vocina in questo punto) non capiscono e non passano la fare disciplinato per davvero.

E' un grosso problema.
Un gatto che si morde la coda.

C'è gente che andava a prender il giornale tutte le mattine porcaputtana. Ieri. Non due settimane fa.
Il giornale. Cazzo.

In questo caso non sarebbe fascismo.
Sarebbe che questo governo si rende conto che la rana ha bisogno del coperchio chiuso e la fiamma alta e passi al fare.

Non è fascismo.
E' fare il proprio dovere.

Ma non penso sarà possibile farlo. Me lo auguro. Lo spero.
Ma boh. Non penso.

Anche per tentare di abbreviare i tempi.
Anche per tutta la questione economica.

Sarà veramente dura da ora in poi.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Servirebbe passare al chiudere il coperchio e alzare la fiamma.
> ma ripeto, e spero sia chiaro che non è giustificazione, devo aver a che fare con la gente. Tanta.
> ...


Serve, si.. Servirebbe diciamo

Ma insomma.. 43000 denuncie in una settimana a casa mia sono 43000 processi, cartaccia relazioni, udienze etc.. Etc..

Burocrazia..

E non è una sorpresa per me, eh

Mancano gli strumenti, cioè..
Questi strumenti non vanno bene

Affidarsi al senso di responsabilità (degli altri) non va bene, mai

Figuriamoci ora, che nemmeno tutti riescono a afferrarlo fino in fondo, il senso di responsabilità 

Va bene che sei beccato fuori, messo al muro e fucilazione.

Andrebbe bene, diciamo.

Non dico che andrebbe fatto, dico che non c'è altro strumento efficace, qui è adesso


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Serve, si.. Servirebbe diciamo
> 
> Ma insomma.. 43000 denuncie in una settimana a casa mia sono 43000 processi, cartaccia relazioni, udienze etc.. Etc..
> 
> ...



Esatto @Skorpio. 

non è una sorpresa pure per me. 

La realtà è però questa.

non ci sono i mezzi e non ci sono gli strumenti per fare quello che andrebbe fatto.
questa è la realtà. 

Senza i fiocchetti.

Gli ospedali sono allo stremo.
I medici si ammalano. 
Gli operatori si ammalano. 
Per ora sta reggendo la catena della consegna del cibo.
non so per quanto. 

La realtà è questa ed è una merda. 

Arriverà il momento dei disordini...spero di sbagliarmi. 
Minchia. Lo spero tanto.


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo.
> Però puoi anche isolare una frase.


Sono una capra tecnologica


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Serve, si.. Servirebbe diciamo
> 
> Ma insomma.. 43000 denuncie in una settimana a casa mia sono 43000 processi, cartaccia relazioni, udienze etc.. Etc..
> 
> ...


Oppure fare come in cina 4 manganellate nei denti senza processo senza scartoffie senza multe e vedi che non escono di casa


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto @Skorpio.
> 
> non è una sorpresa pure per me.
> 
> ...


Gli scenari sono i più foschi 

Tradotto in due parole, si salvi chi può 

Fai discendere a cascata questo concetto a partire dall'unione europea fino a arrivare a porzioni di territorio anche regionale

Qualcosa di simile sta già avvenendo, leggi Veneto


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Oppure fare come in cina 4 manganellate nei denti senza processo senza scartoffie senza multe e vedi che non escono di casa


Io le manganellate te le darei a te, che hai messo quella povera ragazza in questo polverone

Ma ci pensa il suocero quando ti becca, vai..


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli scenari sono i più foschi
> 
> Tradotto in due parole, si salvi chi può
> 
> ...


Io credo si salverà, come al solito, chi si saprà adattare più velocemente al cambiamento e chi ha capacità di anticipare gli scenari.
Fottendosene di quello che ritiene il gregge.

L'altra cosa vincente sarà l'autorganizzazione in piccoli gruppi, che si scambiano competenze e merci e informazioni e quindi collaborazione e mutualità.  

Non sto capendo bene cosa combina il veneto.
Ho contatti pure là.
Mah...sono in ordine sparso.

Al netto dei proclami di zaia. 

Vediamo come si comporteranno. 

Per loro dal punto di vista economico sarà ancora più fosca che qui.
Loro non si sono ancora rialzati dall'ultima crisi e sono conservatori. 
Generalizzando eh.

Poi ci sono le ecellenze. E anche i buon livello. 

La vedo brutta.
La vedo proprio brutta.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo si salverà, come al solito, chi si saprà adattare più velocemente al cambiamento e chi ha capacità di anticipare gli scenari.
> Fottendosene di quello che ritiene il gregge.
> 
> L'altra cosa vincente sarà l'autorganizzazione in piccoli gruppi, che si scambiano competenze e merci e informazioni e quindi collaborazione e mutualità.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Ma che robe guardi?? ...ho iniziato a guardarlo ed è lentissimo. Minchia.
per poterlo guardare dovrei fare altre quattro cose contemporaneamente.

Io sono anime e puttanate (metaforiche e letterali).


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma che robe guardi?? ...ho iniziato a guardarlo ed è lentissimo. Minchia.
> per poterlo guardare dovrei fare altre quattro cose contemporaneamente.
> 
> Io sono anime e puttanate (metaforiche e letterali).


L’ho visto ai tempi. Racconta bene i problemi e le soluzioni...per i sopravvissuti.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho visto ai tempi. Racconta bene i problemi e le soluzioni...per i sopravvissuti.


Io mi sento dentro a quello che sta succedendo. 
E ho bisogno di starci dentro. Di non andare nè avanti nè indietro. 
E' proprio tutto tempo presente.

E ho il desiderio di starci dentro. Di vivere tutto. 

Poi la sera vado fuori, intendo di me, e vado proprio in altri mondi.
Fra vampiri, giganti, magia e alchimia. 
Sesso. 

e poi la mattina torno dentro. 

Sono proprio scomparti stagni i miei. 
Non sto guardando nulla che abbia a che vedere con pandemie o cose simili. 

Se penso ad una pandemia, penso alla mia pandemia. 
Le altre non mi interessano. 

mia intendo questa, non quella di film o racconti. 
E' una sfida per certi versi. 

Probabilmente è il mio modo di affrontare le cose.

O dentro o fuori. 

La scissione è sempre stata la mia difesa privilegiata. 
Quando vado da quella che si rilassa, la pandemia non esiste nemmeno come retropensiero. 

Un po' come una volta.
E mi fido di questa difesa. 
E' la mia struttura.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo si salverà, come al solito, chi si saprà adattare più velocemente al cambiamento e chi ha capacità di anticipare gli scenari.
> Fottendosene di quello che ritiene il gregge.
> 
> L'altra cosa vincente sarà l'autorganizzazione in piccoli gruppi, che si scambiano competenze e merci e informazioni e quindi collaborazione e mutualità.
> ...


Il Veneto dice che farà tamponi di massa. 
Come lo dice la Toscana 

Che è come dire: voi vate i decretini e noi si fa come cazzo ci pare 

Oggi sarà una uscita così.. Tanto per

Domani magari no

Domani l'altro sarà non per i tamponi ma per un'altra cosa.. Etc.. Etc.. 

Da cosa nasce cosa, diceva la. Mia nonna


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il Veneto dice che farà tamponi di massa.
> Come lo dice la Toscana
> 
> Che è come dire: voi vate i decretini e noi si fa come cazzo ci pare
> ...


sono riusciti ad applicare due protocolli diversi all'interno di lombardia. 

con conseguenze anche sulla raccolta dati etc etc

Non si impara dall'oggi al domani a fare le cose bene. 

Stiamo scontando l'ignavia il lassismo la pigrizia di decenni. 

Questo è. 

E' la realtà, non si può cambiarla. 

e con questa c'è da fare i conti. 

Tenendo conto di questa realtà, a questo punto spero che la varietà di interventi permetta di trovare un buon modo di intervenire. 
Che qui per ora nonostante tutto stremati spaventati incazzati si regge.

Quando passa roma concordo con perplesso che raccoglieranno la gente coi camion.

Se si trova un intervento...forse. 

E' un pensiero che mi ha sempre salvata il culo.

Guardo la realtà senza aggiustarla con la speranza. 
E da quella realtà lì provo a vederci dentro i problemi.
quando ho trovato i problemi provo a vedere se possono anche essere risorsa. 

i problemi sono ricchissimi di risorse, se ci si entra dentro senza sfuggire. 

Non credo di essere tanto speciale da avere questo modo di governare le cose.
anzi. 

I medici che conosco e stimo lavorano esattamente in questo modo.

Ed è esattamente questo il modo che ha fatto beccare il paziente 1 a codogno.


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma capisci che i soldi arrivano se entrano...
> Guardiamo in faccia la realtà, se anche ci trovassimo con 0 casi tra un mese in tutta Italia, ci vorrebbe ancora un mese per dichiarare la fine dell'emergenza.
> E per quell'epoca lo scenario internazionale potrebbe essere molto diverso da adesso.
> Con che fai ripartire le fabbriche se solo l'imballo dsl pomodoro è stampato in Cina o in Romania e non passa più attraverso le frontiere o deve fare quarantena?
> Allo stato attuale nessuno ha una soluzione.


Ma allora...non mi leggi....Mica ho detto di confidare nella ripresa....ho detto che il governo deve svegliarsi a fare trovare sul conto corrente di tutti quelli che ,in questo caso sì, con l'autocertificazione dichiarino che rispetto alla media mensile hanno rimesso mille,duemila,ottomila euro ,un aiuto congruo; ma da domani mattina!
 I seicento euro per tutti vanno bene per chi nemmeno li guadagnava prima. Uno in TV con un grosso bar ha detto che solo di affitto paga quattromila al mese!

A me va bene che la casa l'ho affittata a due docenti universitari....e spero che mi paghino.

I 25 miliardi possono andare bene ,se erogati tutti i mesi fino alla fine di sta merda!
Se tu aspetti di incassare per rialzarti ,sei già morto!


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma "adesso" come si sa, semini per raccogliere tra 14 giorni, come oggi raccogli quello che hai seminato 14 giorni fa, etc.. Etc..
> 
> Degli sforzi che si fanno oggi non vedi i risultati domani..
> 
> ...


Serve il buon senso...


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Oppure fare come in cina 4 manganellate nei denti senza processo senza scartoffie senza multe e vedi che non escono di casa


Hai dimenticato l'olio di ricino


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io le manganellate te le darei a te, che hai messo quella povera ragazza in questo polverone
> 
> Ma ci pensa il suocero quando ti becca, vai..


Negli Stati Uniti sono messo in molto peggio che in Italia stanno correndo tutti in armeria e sono già esauriti i 357 Magnum blindate in molte armerie del Montana vedete voi


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato l'olio di ricino


Quello è optional


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Negli Stati Uniti sono messo in molto peggio che in Italia stanno correndo tutti in armeria e sono già esauriti i 357 Magnum blindate in molte armerie del Montana vedete voi


Sono messi peggio perché sono tarati!


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quello è optional


Con quello che costa oggi poi


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nessun sistema sanitario può permettersi di mantenere quei numeri.


Il Giappone è fallito? La Germania è fallita?
Basterebbe solo stanare gli evasori fiscali di questo paese , sequestrare tutti i loro beni e condannarli a vent'anni
  Vedi che dopo sei mesi di questa cura la gente viene a chiedere per favore di pagare le tasse.
Altro che accertamenti di dieci milioni evasi e transazione da 50mila euro....
In questo caso si, ci vorrebbe la dittatura!


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

Comunque sono al parco da quasi due ore ho la macchina dei carabinieri a 30 metri da me sono posizionato proprio davanti all'area cani che è sempre piena circolano dei coglioni con il pitbull slegato che s'è avvicinata alla mia; ho insultato il proprietario mandando a fare inculo e dicendo che dovrebbero fargli €1000 di verbale ma i carabinieri neanche una piega. Di più quando è uscito dall'area cani ha slegato proprio davanti a loro e l'ha fatto giocare con la pallina. Vabbè che non sono guardie zoofile però.... Per questo giro sempre col coltello nello zaino .
nell'ultimo anno sembra che tutti vogliano un pitbull.... Ma c'è gente incapace di tenere un cane del genere. Sono cani pericolosi e imprevedibili e non vanno tenuti liberi assolutamente; e non dire: il mio è bravo!
La legge prevede che tutti i cani anche uno di 3 kg abbia il guinzaglio.
Purtroppo in questo paese non ci sono sanzioni per chi contravviene i marciapiedi sono pieni di merde. Se fai €200 di multa a quello che non raccoglie vedi che fenomeno finisce dopo poco....


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono messi peggio perché sono tarati!


Molto portati alla difesa personale. Secondo emendamento


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Negli Stati Uniti sono messo in molto peggio che in Italia stanno correndo tutti in armeria e sono già esauriti i 357 Magnum blindate in molte armerie del Montana vedete voi


Tuo suocero è a far la fila all'armeria 

Vedi tu..


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Molto portati alla difesa personale. Secondo emendamento


È la stessa cosa sono paranoici se pensano che tutti devono attaccare; oppure sono consapevoli di discendere dagli avanzi di galera Che iniziarono a colonizzare nel 700 quel paese e quindi non si fidano l'uno dell'altro.
Del resto se c'è un posto in galera ogni 100 abitanti ci sarà un perché! come ho già detto hanno il 5% della popolazione mondiale ma il 25% della popolazione carceraria mondiale.


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tuo suocero è a far la fila all'armeria
> 
> Vedi tu..


Ma che dici...
Come minimo ne possiede un paio


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È la stessa cosa sono paranoici se pensano che tutti devono attaccare; oppure sono consapevoli di discendere dagli avanzi di galera Che iniziarono a colonizzare nel 700 quel paese e quindi non si fidano l'uno dell'altro.
> Del resto se c'è un posto in galera ogni 100 abitanti ci sarà un perché! come ho già detto hanno il 5% della popolazione mondiale ma il 25% della popolazione carceraria mondiale.


Probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che un assassino finisce con un ago in un braccio oppure a Pelikan Bay per 149 anni da scontare tutti fino all'ultimo. In un paese dove vengono comminati 14 anni con i vari sconti di pena e uno esce bene o male dopo sei con la semilibertà per aver ucciso la moglie è ovvio che sembri strano che esistono Paesi nel mondo che fanno scontare tutta la pena comminata al detenuto ma non sbagliano loro Siamo noi che sbagliamo


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> ma non sbagliano loro Siamo noi che sbagliamo


Non sbagliano, loro...









						Stati Uniti: 300 innocenti condannati a morte
					

Lo dice uno studio che ha analizzato tutte le condanne capitali degli ultimi trent'anni. Solo 144 persone si sono salvate dagli errori giudiziari.




					www.panorama.it


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non sbagliano, loro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che gli errori giudiziari purtroppo sono comuni ovunque


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Guarda che gli errori giudiziari purtroppo sono comuni ovunque


Infatti magari in Italia dopo 10 anni ti danno anche solo €1500 però comunque ti fai una vacanza al mare di 15 giorni.... In America.....


----------

